# War Between the States Trivia Thread



## Milkman

Our last one capped out at 1000 posts.   I will start another one with this question.


A Confederate Corp commander and his delegated 2nd in command were both injured and incapacitated in this battle.  A Cavalry officer assumed temporary command and had amazing success during his short tenure as Corp Commander.

What battle am I ???   And who are the officers referred to?


----------



## Milkman

Well, is my question too vague or does nobody want to start another thread now??


----------



## westcobbdog

Make it easier for eggheads like me!


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Make it easier for eggheads like me!



I will make it easier with a hint or two, but you underestimate yourself. Our panel here is very knowledgable including yourself.




Milkman said:


> Our last one capped out at 1000 posts.   I will start another one with this question.
> 
> 
> A Confederate Corp commander and his delegated 2nd in command were both injured and incapacitated in this battle.  A Cavalry officer assumed temporary command and had amazing success during his short tenure as Corp Commander.
> 
> What battle am I ???   And who are the officers referred to?



The injury to the Corp Commander and his second in command was following an afternoon attack that was a resounding victory. The injuries happened late in the evening and as the result of friendly fire.


----------



## JustUs4All

Chancellorsville, Jackson and Hill were wounded, Stuart took command.


----------



## Milkman

Correct


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's one from the history channel..what US ship was prowling the coast of W Africa in 1859 capturing slave trader ships and liberating slaves?


----------



## westcobbdog

Oldest commissioned ship still floating, I think.


----------



## BoKat96

I'm going to take stab at the U.S.S Mohawk


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Here's one from the history channel..what US ship was prowling the coast of W Africa in 1859 capturing slave trader ships and liberating slaves?





westcobbdog said:


> Oldest commissioned ship still floating, I think.



That would be the USS Constitution. I toured that ship in Sept. 2011 when we were in Boston. Here are a couple of pics I took.


----------



## westcobbdog

Thanks, nice pics.


----------



## westcobbdog

The battle of New Hope Church in Paulding County happened when Sherman sent an army on a wide flanking movement. The armies collided basically with the yanks coming out of a series of tangles and ravines attempting to storm thru Hoods men. They fought thru a wicked thunderstorm. The blue bellies got slaughtered charging dug in well armed positions. What did the Union men later call this battle - hole? Beware the sensor!


----------



## Milkman

If memory serves the invaders termed that place " Hades hole".  Another case of Shermans needless sacrifice of human life.

I read a good book a while back titled "The Battles of New Hope Church"  It is a short read and gives great detail of the short series of battles there.  written by Russell Blount.
I donated my copy to my local library, you can pick one up from Amazon for about $15.


----------



## westcobbdog

"Hades Hole" is the answer. The Rebs did not entrench across the cemetary instead fighting behind headstones. But every where else they were well entrenched. They shot the yanks down in great numbers and Hoods men even turned down an offer for reinforcements. In Dr Phil Secrists' book about the battles a campaign from Chattanoga to Atlanta in 1864, he mentions a Union Sgt who was his regiments best soldier, this Sgt kept saying he felt like he would die at Hades Hole. This Sgt made it thru the days bitter fighting unscathed. Afterwards in the dark, lying in his trench, he announced he was tired of laying down, a since the firing had slacked off, he stood up in the trench and suddenly dropped his gun with a bullet to the forehead, dead.


----------



## Milkman

Name 2 Confederate officers who were brothers in law.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Name 2 Confederate officers who were brothers in law.



D.H. Hill and Stonewall Jackson.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Name 2 Confederate officers who were brothers in law.





Resica said:


> D.H. Hill and Stonewall Jackson.



Correctamundo Gary,  It is now your turn to pose one.


----------



## Resica

Name 2 more Confederate Generals who were brothers-in-law?


----------



## Resica

Hint?  The last name of one of them is the name of a university in the southeastern United States.


----------



## Robk

Name the one Union Regiment to render honors on Lee's March to Appamatox and the outcome of that action.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Name 2 more Confederate Generals who were brothers-in-law?





Resica said:


> Hint?  The last name of one of them is the name of a university in the southeastern United States.



Its not coming to me yet.


----------



## Milkman

Robk said:


> Name the one Union Regiment to render honors on Lee's March to Appamatox and the outcome of that action.



What do you refer to by Lee's march to Appomattox?  Only the period after Petersburg fell, or longer?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Hint?  The last name of one of them is the name of a university in the southeastern United States.



Hugh Mercer was bro inlaw of ??


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Hugh Mercer was bro inlaw of ??



The school I was thinking of is a couple of states north of Georgia.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> Hint?  The last name of one of them is the name of a university in the southeastern United States.



His first name is the same as a culinary herb.


----------



## Resica

The other fellow led a cavalry raid into Ohio.


----------



## Milkman

Dang it Gary,  I aint getting any closer even with your clues.


----------



## JustUs4All

Robk said:


> Name the one Union Regiment to render honors on Lee's March to Appamatox and the outcome of that action.



20th Main??



Resica said:


> Name 2 more Confederate Generals who were brothers-in-law?



John Morgan and A.P. Hill and somebody else too.


----------



## westcobbdog

Basil Duke?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Basil Duke?



He's one of them and other one Jim posted. Basil Duke and John Hunt Morgan were the two.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> He's one of them and other one Jim posted. Basil Duke and John Hunt Morgan were the two.[/QUOTE
> 
> Morgan was one of the more interesting Civil War characters. He escaped prison in Ohio only to be given up and then murderd by Union Cavalry while hiding in a womens garden, in TN., I think. The women dd get the reward money but only a short time to enjoy it as one of the soldiers who escaped with Morgan circled back and visited her..with a bullet for her to pay her back for Morgan's murder.


----------



## westcobbdog

I was the only man out of a million plus particpants who went from private to Major General over the course of the war.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I was the only man out of a million plus particpants who went from private to Major General over the course of the war.



I bet you are speaking of the Honorable General Nathan Bedford Forrest.


----------



## westcobbdog

NBF it is. The devil, the wizard, or whatever he may be called he was truly amazing. Hood should have listened to him at Franklin or was it Nashville..he could have easily flanked the yanks out of their strong positions, allowing for better odds for the worn down Rebs.


----------



## Milkman

I took several injuries on a September day in Maryland. One of the shots missed my head and made a couple of holes in my hat.  I was later shot in the head and fell.

Those holes in my hat saved me from drowing in my own blood when I fell on my face after the last injury of the day.


----------



## JustUs4All

Gen Gordon in the Lane.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I took several injuries on a September day in Maryland. One of the shots missed my head and made a couple of holes in my hat.  I was later shot in the head and fell.
> 
> Those holes in my hat saved me from drowing in my own blood when I fell on my face after the last injury of the day.





JustUs4All said:


> Gen Gordon in the Lane.



Correct Jim,   Now its all  yours !!


----------



## JustUs4All

This fellow won fame among soldiers as an artillerist and among the ladies as an attractive gent.  His eagerness for battle led to his demise when he decided to join a cavalry charge.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> This fellow won fame among soldiers as an artillerist and among the ladies as an attractive gent.  His eagerness for battle led to his demise when he decided to join a cavalry charge.



Did he wear blue or gray ??


----------



## JustUs4All

Gray.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> This fellow won fame among soldiers as an artillerist and among the ladies as an attractive gent.  His eagerness for battle led to his demise when he decided to join a cavalry charge.



You are Major John Pelham.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> This fellow won fame among soldiers as an artillerist and among the ladies as an attractive gent.  His eagerness for battle led to his demise when he decided to join a cavalry charge.



Pelham or Ga's Porter Alexander.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Pelham or Ga's Porter Alexander.




I could agree on Pelham, but  Alexander lived well into the 20th century


----------



## JustUs4All

The Gallant Pelham it is.


----------



## westcobbdog

ok here's one from Fort Sumter:

As the Confederates poured fire into Sumter she caught fire in numerous places. Seeing the end near, this ex congressman from TX recruited a nearby soldier and a slave and rowed out to the fort, just undeneath  a perfect hail of shot and shell from both sides. Somehow they made it to the fort undetected and eventually this gentleman falsely identified himself to Col. Anderson as Colonel _____. He worked out a verbal agreement of surrender and rowed away as SD Lee and others rowed up to negotiate on behalf of Pierre G T B. Who was this fake Confederate Colonel?

An interesting side note, despite a perfect storm of lead for more than a day, no person was killed on either side of the fight until the Union 100 gun surrender salute was fired, when a yank ( or two ) was killed in a cannon mishap.


----------



## deermaster13

Louis wigfall?


----------



## westcobbdog

deermaster13 said:


> Louis wigfall?



Wigfall it is, you are up next.


----------



## deermaster13

Who ran for the presidency of the confederacy and lost to Davis? He was one of 5 men wanted by the federal government after the war.


----------



## JustUs4All

I don't think Davis had any opposition in the Election, but I am going to venture Robert Toombs of Washington.


----------



## Milkman

I remember reading that Howell Cobb was the head (president) of government before the congress elected Davis.  
I must have never read of who the other candidates were. ????


Both Cobb brothers are buried at Oconee Hills Cemetery at Athens.  Our SCV group flags that cemetery every  year for memorial day.


----------



## deermaster13

JustUs4All said:


> I don't think Davis had any opposition in the Election, but I am going to venture Robert Toombs of Washington.



yes sir


----------



## westcobbdog

My legs were very skinny thus my nickname. I basically saved the day at First Manasas by charging a large group of surging yanks, driving them back,giving Jackson time to make his stand. At Balls Bluff my forces drove some yanks to their death over a cliff, winning the day. Then I won again at Seccesionville. The bottle led to my downfall.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> My legs were very skinny thus my nickname. I basically saved the day at First Manasas by charging a large group of surging yanks, driving them back,giving Jackson time to make his stand. At Balls Bluff my forces drove some yanks to their death over a cliff, winning the day. Then I won again at Seccesionville. The bottle led to my downfall.



Are you "Shanks" Evans?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Are you "Shanks" Evans?



Shanks Evans it is. One heckuva General Officer. Read where he had basically a caddie to tote around his keg of whiskey during battle.


----------



## westcobbdog

After Cold Harbor this Reb General said of that battle `it was not war but murder.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> After Cold Harbor this Reb General said of that battle `it was not war but murder.



That was Gen. DH Hill I think


----------



## westcobbdog

Close but no sir, this was however a younger fellow like Daniel Harvey Hill


----------



## Resica

How about the fellow that took over for Hood at Gettysburg, Evander Law?


----------



## westcobbdog

General  Law it is.


----------



## Resica

What recently promoted brigadier general was killed on July 3rd 1863 in a futile attack south of the Devil's Den?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> What recently promoted brigadier general was killed on July 3rd 1863 in a futile attack south of the Devil's Den?



I had a General in mind but couldn't resist googling him...wrong answer so while others ponder your question I will pose this question:

I arrived on day two at Gettysburg and took a major role in Picketts Charge. Wounded in the abdomen and thigh I was captured. While on Seminary Ridge I was freed by a reb soldier who carried me out on his back. Upon the army's retreat this General was recaptured. He never saw any more active combat after his exchange. First reconstruction Gov of Virginia.


----------



## westcobbdog

General Kemper is the answer, he barely survived Gettysburg.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> What recently promoted brigadier general was killed on July 3rd 1863 in a futile attack south of the Devil's Den?



Hint please.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Hint please.



His direct commander was Brig. General Hugh Judson Kilpatrick.  He was promoted from capt. to brigadier general  2 days prior to his death.


----------



## westcobbdog

Oh man I don't know much about Kilcavalry's staff, this man jumped a number of grades rapidly. If memory serves Kilcav. was sorta out of control, hard to manage, a real heck raiser. So he was shipped from east to the west to see if Uncle Billy could draw reign on him.


----------



## Resica

His first name was Elon.


----------



## westcobbdog

short of google I am stumped.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> short of google I am stumped.



Same


----------



## Resica

Brigadier General Elon Farnsworth.


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's one:
This man died after charging into a group of 75 militia men. No one hit him as he charged them all alone as his men watched.
After he rode thru them he took two balls in the back of his head. He was enraged after the yanks captured his sister and she died in a jail collapse. This dead man was found to be well armed...two pistols in each hand plus six more in holsters in his saddle, giving him 8 pistols good for 48 shots.


----------



## westcobbdog

Another hint...think bloody.


----------



## westcobbdog

He rode wth Quantrill.


----------



## Resica

Bloody Bill Anderson.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Bloody Bill Anderson.



Maniac Bloody Bill Anderson it is.


----------



## Resica

At the Battle of Missionary Ridge, an eighteen year old first lieutenant  won the Medal of Honor. His son,  would win it eighty years later, making them the only father/son to both receive the medal.   Who are they? Might be tricky, might not be.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> At the Battle of Missionary Ridge, an eighteen year old first lieutenant  won the Medal of Honor. His son,  would win it eighty years later, making them the only father/son to both receive the medal.   Who are they? Might be tricky, might not be.



You are referring to Arther and his son Douglas.  The McArthers.


----------



## Resica

I am indeed.


----------



## Milkman

I was a career politician before the war. I led a few hundred Georgians one September day while we held off thousands of Union troops that wanted to get a across a creek. 

Who am I ??


----------



## JustUs4All

Toombs at Burnside Bridge?


----------



## westcobbdog

And to think the creek could have been stormed in many places simultaneously, as it was very fordable. Yet Burnside chose to attack in battering ram formation and got many men slaughtered. That day was probably my relatives best as a General, Drayton was there delaying passage, too.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I was a career politician before the war. I led a few hundred Georgians one September day while we held off thousands of Union troops that wanted to get a across a creek.
> 
> Who am I ??





JustUs4All said:


> Toombs at Burnside Bridge?




Toombs it is.


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's one to ponder:

what are 2 connections Gordon and Longstreet had in common?


----------



## westcobbdog

both basically Georgians who fought with Lee.


----------



## westcobbdog

This man was with Lee at Appomattox and the federals were thick on all sides and closing in. Gen Lee asked this man what to do and he voted to blast their way out, his men has saved many rounds for some time and didn't want to surrender it.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This man was with Lee at Appomattox and the federals were thick on all sides and closing in. Gen Lee asked this man what to do and he voted to blast their way out, his men has saved many rounds for some time and didn't want to surrender it.




Sounds like John Brown Gordon to me.


----------



## Resica

Today is the anniversary of that battle.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Sounds like John Brown Gordon to me.



Think artillery.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Think artillery.



That could be another Georgian, Alexander.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> That could be another Georgian, Alexander.



Porter Alexander it is. He was all for givng the yankees cannon balls instead of stacked arms and quiet cannons. General Lee saw things differently. Wonder if Porter has a biography?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Porter Alexander it is. He was all for givng the yankees cannon balls instead of stacked arms and quiet cannons. General Lee saw things differently. Wonder if Porter has a biography?


 He does. It's called "Fighting for the Confederacy" The Personal Recollections of General Edward Porter Alexander. It's edited by Gary Gallagher and I enjoyed it.


----------



## westcobbdog

Thanks I need to find a copy.


----------



## westcobbdog

Who is to have said ''those fellows fight like demons and Indians combined"


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> Who is to have said ''those fellows fight like demons and Indians combined"



and then this same person finished with essentially " and it takes all my cunning and skill to defeat them"


----------



## westcobbdog

Sherman said that.


----------



## westcobbdog

Stonewall gave his last order right after they dropped his stretcher. Who was it to and was essentially did it say?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Stonewall gave his last order right after they dropped his stretcher. Who was it to and was essentially did it say?



OK, we gotta get this going again.  I googled and found the answer to this one.


Jackson's last order was to General William D. Pender. 

 "You must hold your ground, General Pender; you must hold your ground, sir!"



Also a plug for the Robert E. Lee birthday celebration in Millegeville on Jan 18th, Yall come !!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=787367


----------



## RBM

Naval trivia time.

What CSN ironclad served in the British Navy, Confederate Navy, and the Federal Navy? She was formerly a Scottish-built blockade runner before being converted to an ironclad. She was captured by two Federal monitors in 1863 when she ran aground.

Hint: Her British name was Fingal before the convert. She was sold to Haiti after her USS service in the Federal Navy, but was lost at sea in December 1869 on her delivery voyage.


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> Naval trivia time.
> 
> What CSN ironclad served in the British Navy, Confederate Navy, and the Federal Navy? She was formerly a Scottish-built blockade runner before being converted to an ironclad. She was captured by two Federal monitors in 1863 when she ran aground.
> 
> Hint: Her British name was Fingal before the convert. She was sold to Haiti after her USS service in the Federal Navy, but was lost at sea in December 1869 on her delivery voyage.



If I'm not mistaken that was the ironclad Atlanta, I don't remember what the federal navy named her.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:


> If I'm not mistaken that was the ironclad Atlanta, I don't remember what the federal navy named her.









We really need a cigar smiley.

CSS Atlanta is correct. Light it up. It was the USS Atlanta in Federal hands. Over to you, Marvin.


----------



## Walker44

If I am not mistaken the ships bell sits in the lobby of the Navy / Marine Reserve Center just outside of Dobbins ARB, Marietta


----------



## Milkman

Lets stick with a Confederate Navy question again.  

I was the last Confederate Navy ship to surrender who am I ?

Extra points if you know where it happened.


----------



## RBM

My guess as to where would be in Louisiana. As to what ship I am thinking one of the last of the CSN submarines was surrendered. If I recall one was scuttled and sunk, and one was surrendered or captured. Now ship and crew might be different.

Now that I guessed I will go cheat and look it up. Crud. That's what I get for splitting hairs. Ship and crew I might have known better.


----------



## Resica

I've heard it may times but I can't remember. I'll say the CSS Shenandoah and Japan.


----------



## panfried0419

CSS Shenandoah. I have an Australian coin with the ship featured on it when it ported there.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> I've heard it may times but I can't remember. I'll say the CSS Shenandoah and Japan.



The Shenandoah it was.......... On Nov 6, 1865 she was surrendered in Liverpool, England

Over to you now Gary, and be gentle on us amateurs , Please


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> The Shenandoah it was.......... On Nov 6, 1865 she was surrendered in Liverpool, England
> 
> Over to you now Gary, and be gentle on us amateurs , Please



 Let me think on it.


----------



## Resica

We started out shooting several different rifles, but due to ammunition supply problems we switched to the Sharps rifle, although some in our ranks continued to use their own rifles.
We also wore green uniforms. Who are we?


----------



## panfried0419

Berdan's!!! I remember that from the mini series North and South. My mom use to have it.recorded on Beta in the 80s


----------



## panfried0419

I'm a civil war nut myself. Huge metal detector nerd.


----------



## Resica

panfried0419 said:


> Berdan's!!! I remember that from the mini series North and South. My mom use to have it.recorded on Beta in the 80s



You got it panfried!   Next.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> You got it panfried!   Next.



its your ball panfried........... give us a question


----------



## Milkman

Looks like panfried isnt going to task us with a question......... so here goes.


If I am a Confederate soldier and I mention the term "chicken guts"  what am I referring to ??


----------



## SLUGGER

gold braiding on an officer's cuff


----------



## Milkman

SLUGGER said:


> gold braiding on an officer's cuff



A winner !!!  

 Now its up to you SLUGGER to pose the next question .


----------



## SLUGGER

What does the phrase " 40 dead men " refer to?


----------



## kiltman

Full cartridge box.


----------



## SLUGGER

Correct !


----------



## kiltman

What battle did Sherman completely leave out of his autobiography?


----------



## Milkman

kiltman said:


> What battle did Sherman completely leave out of his autobiography?



I think it was some of the action over around Paulding County, Ga.  Dallas, New Hope, or Picketts mill.


----------



## kiltman

Only one of them is correct.  Hint: Southern General


----------



## Milkman

kiltman said:


> Only one of them is correct.  Hint: Southern General



I was leaning toward Pickett's Mill on my initial response but wasn't absolutely sure.  Them boys did some terrible fighting over there for a while on those hot days in 64.

There is gonna be a fellow who wrote a book about Pickett's Mill battle doing a book signing and walking tour over there on Feb. 8th I think.  I know the guy and can give more information if anyone is interested.


----------



## Milkman

Three mounted Confederate officers gazed northward looking over the enemy from an opening on a hill.  A high ranking Union officer took offense to them being so brazen as to be in the wide open.  He ordered fire on them.

What was the result of this firing?  Who were the three officers?


----------



## OldBat

No idea about their names, but did this incident happen at what is now known as Lost Mountain?


----------



## Milkman

OldBat said:


> No idea about their names, but did this incident happen at what is now known as Lost Mountain?



Not Lost Mountain, another one.


----------



## kiltman

Pine mountain.  L. Polk, Hardee and Johnston and staff.  Polk was the slowest to move and was killed by a artillery round thru his body. 

  What did they find in his pockets?


----------



## Resica

Keys to his new car? Hmmmm, thinkin.


----------



## kiltman

> Keys to his new car? Hmmmm, thinkin.



LOL...  Your right.  They were for his Lincoln.


----------



## Resica

His Will?


----------



## kiltman

Sorry, no.  Hint: He was a bishop and these were gifts.


----------



## Milkman

kiltman said:


> Sorry, no.  Hint: He was a bishop and these were gifts.



Kiltman........... You have a good one there. In this game we kinda try to do it without googling for the answer.  I know he was a bishop in the Episcopal church and figure he would have some sort of religious artifacts or paraphernalia but would have to google for exactly what.


----------



## panfried0419

I was a Union General who was wounded in the Battle of Resaca. I successfully burned Jonesboro to the ground before I moved onto Lovejoy Station.
One of the oldest elementary schools in Clayton County named after me.

Sorry was on vacation


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Kiltman........... You have a good one there. In this game we kinda try to do it without googling for the answer.  I know he was a bishop in the Episcopal church and figure he would have some sort of religious artifacts or paraphernalia but would have to google for exactly what.



I looked. He had something in both pockets.


----------



## westcobbdog

Think it was inscribed bible for all three men from Gen.Polk. Few weeks later, Gen Polks nephew, Col. Lucius Polk got blasted off a strong position by the same yank, Capt Peter Simonson. Week later near Kennesaw Mt , Reb sniper killed Simonson.


----------



## kiltman

> Think it was inscribed bible for all three men from Gen.Polk. Few weeks later, Gen Polks nephew, Col. Lucius Polk got blasted off a strong position by the same yank, Capt Peter Simonson. Week later near Kennesaw Mt , Reb sniper killed Simonson



  Correct.  Three bibles for Hood, Johnston and Hardee.


----------



## Resica

kiltman said:


> Correct.  Three bibles for Hood, Johnston and Hardee.



Here's what I read about what was in his pockets.


In the left pocket of his coat was found his Book of Common-Prayer, and in the right four copies of a little manual entitled "Balm for the Weary and Wounded." Upon the fly-leaf of three of these had been written the names respectively of "General Jos. E. Johnston," "Lieutenant-General Hardee," "Lieutenant-General Hood," "with the compliments of Lieutenant-General Leonidas Polk, June 12th, 1864." Upon that of the fourth was inscribed his own name. All were saturated with his blood.


----------



## Milkman

panfried0419 said:


> I was a Union General who was wounded in the Battle of Resaca. I successfully burned Jonesboro to the ground before I moved onto Lovejoy Station.
> One of the oldest elementary schools in Clayton County named after me.
> 
> Sorry was on vacation



tough one, someone who knows Clayton County may know the answer.

Was this General infantry or cavalry ?


----------



## panfried0419

Started out infantry in 1861 then led calvary unit


----------



## westcobbdog

Kilpatrick, Stoneman or Little Phil.


----------



## panfried0419

westcobbdog said:


> Kilpatrick, Stoneman or Little Phil.



 General Kilpatrick it is!


----------



## westcobbdog

They called him killcalvary. He got booted out of the east and sent to uncle billy. Somehow the best lookin babe in Columbia SC fell for him and he rode around with her in a wagon or carriage as the army moved.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> They called him killcalvary. He got booted out of the east and sent to uncle billy. Somehow the best lookin babe in Columbia SC fell for him and he rode around with her in a wagon or carriage as the army moved.



He's an ugly fella too. Guess being a general has it's perks.


----------



## Milkman

OK westcobb your turn


----------



## Milkman

westcobb must be hunting or something and aint posted yet.  I will keep us rolling.

I was a  middle Tennessee boy who jined up with a Confederate Infantry unit that saw LOTS of action in the western theater.  About 20 years after the war I writ a book about my company and its troubles and travels during the war. I was one of  seven survivors of the original 120 members of my company at wars end.

Who am I and what did I name my book?


----------



## kiltman

Ugh........  I have the book!  I'm at work right now.


 Sam Watkins , I think.  I can't think of the title of the book.


----------



## JustUs4All

Samuel Watkins, Company Aytch, a great read to get the viewpoint of a private soldier.


----------



## Milkman

kiltman said:


> Ugh........  I have the book!  I'm at work right now.
> 
> 
> Sam Watkins , I think.  I can't think of the title of the book.





JustUs4All said:


> Samuel Watkins, Company Aytch, a great read to get the viewpoint of a private soldier.



It would appear we have dual winners here. Yall can duke it out to see who poses the next question 

I have read the book a couple of times and my impression is that Mr. Watkins may have "embellished" himself a little in his writing.  A great read and capture of the hades of war from the foot soldiers perspective as Jim says above. Everyone should read it. Borrow it from your library or get it from Amazon for $10

http://www.amazon.com/Co-Aytch-Conf...&qid=1389977051&sr=8-4&keywords=company+aytch


----------



## JustUs4All

Yep, fun book.  Old Sam embellished a bit and probably left out a good but that was uncomplimentary of himself.  That sort of thing is the problem with most of the first hand accounts from the major players.


----------



## Resica

What future general lent travel money to U. S. Grant when Grant resigned from the U. S. Army in California?


----------



## panfried0419

Aaahhh ! All I know was he was from KY


----------



## westcobbdog

I was thinking the merchant of terror.


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's one: in the east, Jeb Stuart tricked a huge force of Yankee Calvary and routed them severely in this engagement, which he jokingly termed a "race". Think Kilpatrick was there and barely escaped capture with Col.Custer.


----------



## westcobbdog

Another question: I was one of Gen Winfield Scott's best scouts in the campaign to take Mexico City. I scouted some in the war of Yankee aggression,too.


----------



## Resica

panfried0419 said:


> Aaahhh ! All I know was he was from KY



 Simon Bolivar Buckner. His son of the same name was the highest ranking U.S. officer killed by enemy fire in WW2.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Here's one: in the east, Jeb Stuart tricked a huge force of Yankee Calvary and routed them severely in this engagement, which he jokingly termed a "race". Think Kilpatrick was there and barely escaped capture with Col.Custer.



Buckland Mills.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Another question: I was one of Gen Winfield Scott's best scouts in the campaign to take Mexico City. I scouted some in the war of Yankee aggression,too.



Im thinking this may have been Kit Carson


----------



## Artfuldodger

Who fired the first shot of the war and from where? I'm sure it's a basic trivia question. I've always thought it was a Confederate at Ft. Johnson on James Island. Some say John Brown's raid. 
I have also read this:

The first first shots were actually fired 3 months before the bombardment of Fort Sumter. On January 10th, 1861, Confederate batteries on Morris Island, manned by cadets from The Citadel, fired on the Union supply ship Star of the West. The Star of the West was attempting to resupply Union forces at Fort Sumter. Although the ship wasn't hit, Confederate forces were successful in driving the ship off. 


I guess Charleston being the big important city of the South would be the perfect place to start the war.  Did  South Carolina consider itself a Confederate state when it seceded and claimed it was a sovereign state?


----------



## Milkman

Artfuldodger said:


> Who fired the first shot of the war and from where? I'm sure it's a basic trivia question. I've always thought it was a Confederate at Ft. Johnson on James Island. Some say John Brown's raid.
> I have also read this:
> 
> The first first shots were actually fired 3 months before the bombardment of Fort Sumter. On January 10th, 1861, Confederate batteries on Morris Island, manned by cadets from The Citadel, fired on the Union supply ship Star of the West. The Star of the West was attempting to resupply Union forces at Fort Sumter. Although the ship wasn't hit, Confederate forces were successful in driving the ship off.
> 
> 
> I guess Charleston being the big important city of the South would be the perfect place to start the war.  Did  South Carolina consider itself a Confederate state when it seceded and claimed it was a sovereign state?



When SC seceded there was not a Confederacy, She was the first


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> When SC seceded there was not a Confederacy, She was the first



Too small to be a republic and too big to be an insane asylum.


----------



## Milkman

I will offer a point of view that will certainly be debatable if we want to talk 1860's politics for a spell 

No matter where, or who fired the first shots the war started in Washington DC.  The folks who made the decision to not honor the secession of southern states started the war.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> Too small to be a republic and too big to be an insane asylum.



That came from Petigru, a South Carolina legislator.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Abbeville, SC considers herself the cradle & graveyard of the Confereracy. Mainly because the first secession meeting or rally was held their on Secession Hill. Then after Lee's surrender Davis had his last meeting with his military advisors  in Abbeville before being captured 8 days later in Irwinville, GA.

This is from an article about Abbeville:

"There will be no war. There will be no bloodshed. I will guarantee to drink all the blood that is shed in a wine cup, and a very small wine cup at that." 
Armistead Burt, speaking at 1860 Secession Hill rally

http://www.independentmail.com/news/2011/feb/13/abbeville-confederacys-cradle-and-graveyard/


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Buckland Mills.



Yep Buckland Races...tricked the yanks into a big mud hole and killed, captured and routed a bunch of em'.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Im thinking this may have been Kit Carson



No sir, not Kit.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Resica said:


> Too small to be a republic and too big to be an insane asylum.



Interesting man and statement:
At 71, Petigru watched as the Palmetto State fell into secession and war. After the state seceded in December 1860, Petigru wrote that he had seen "the last happy day of my life." After the vote, Petigru's most famous quote was uttered, a prophetic phrase that has taken on new and unique relevance in the era of Appalachian Trail hiking expeditions and Alvin Greene: "South Carolina is too small for a nation and too large for an insane asylum." 

http://www.charlestoncitypaper.com/...-to-challenge-confederacy/Content?oid=3245766


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> No sir, not Kit.



Was the person you refer to native american  or caucasion ?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Another question: I was one of Gen Winfield Scott's best scouts in the campaign to take Mexico City. I scouted some in the war of Yankee aggression,too.



Robert E. Lee?


----------



## westcobbdog

Yep Resica, it was Lee. He was very daring as a scout, per se.


----------



## Resica

A little off topic and I have asked it before but I'll pose it again.

  I was the first American general killed in Europe during WW2. I was in the U.S. Army Air Corps and was chief of staff of the 2nd Air Force when I was killed in June of 1943 when flying as an observer on a mission over the German submarine yards at Kiel. I was initially buried overseas but reinterred to Arlington National Cemetary in 1949. I was 38 years old. My grandfather was a Civil War Lieutenant General. Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog

Darn it, just saw this on history or military history channel...but can't remember.


----------



## Resica

His famous Great Grandfather was born in Tennessee.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> A little off topic and I have asked it before but I'll pose it again.
> 
> I was the first American general killed in Europe during WW2. I was in the U.S. Army Air Corps and was chief of staff of the 2nd Air Force when I was killed in June of 1943 when flying as an observer on a mission over the German submarine yards at Kiel. I was initially buried overseas but reinterred to Arlington National Cemetary in 1949. I was 38 years old. My grandfather was a Civil War Lieutenant General. Who am I?



Did not have a clue, I googled it and learned who it was. I had never even heard of this connection.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Did not have a clue, I googled it and learned who it was. I had never even heard of this connection.



This stuff is pretty interesting isn't it?


----------



## Resica

His great grandfather was a cavalryman. I'm telling soon.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> This stuff is pretty interesting isn't it?





Resica said:


> His great grandfather was a cavalryman. I'm telling soon.




Indeed it is........

And not just any cavalry officer......... the best overall either side had IMO


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Indeed it is........
> 
> And not just any cavalry officer......... the best overall either side had IMO



It's not Wade Hampton.


----------



## westcobbdog

Gen Forest and Gen Forest.


----------



## Resica

Yes sir. Brigadier General Nathan Bedford Forrest 3 was the first American General killed in Europe in WW2.


----------



## swamppirate

Artfuldodger said:


> Who fired the first shot of the war and from where? I'm sure it's a basic trivia question. I've always thought it was a Confederate at Ft. Johnson on James Island. Some say John Brown's raid.
> I have also read this:
> 
> The first first shots were actually fired 3 months before the bombardment of Fort Sumter. On January 10th, 1861, Confederate batteries on Morris Island, manned by cadets from The Citadel, fired on the Union supply ship Star of the West. The Star of the West was attempting to resupply Union forces at Fort Sumter. Although the ship wasn't hit, Confederate forces were successful in driving the ship off.
> 
> 
> I guess Charleston being the big important city of the South would be the perfect place to start the war.  Did  South Carolina consider itself a Confederate state when it seceded and claimed it was a sovereign state?



Edmund Ruffin....a good Virginian.

As the sectional hostilities which led to the Civil War grew in the 1850s, Ruffin left Virginia for South Carolina, where from 1842 to 1843 he had served as an Agricultural and Geological Surveyor, conducting a comprehensive study of the soils in the low country, as he was angry that Virginia had not been the first state to secede from the Union. Ruffin fired one of the first shots on Fort Sumter. He was also the first one to enter Fort Sumter after it fell.
Increasingly despondent after the surrender of Robert E. Lee at Appomattox Court House in 1865, Ruffin decided to commit suicide. On June 17, 1865, Ruffin went up to his study with a rifle and a forked stick. He paused to add to his diary a final malediction against "the perfidious Yankee people." Then he was called away to greet visitors who had arrived at the front door. After they left, Ruffin returned to his study and wrote a final diary entry:
And now with my latest writing and utterance, and with what will [be] near to my latest breath, I here repeat, & would willingly proclaim, my unmitigated hatred to Yankee rule—to all political, social and business connections with Yankees, & to the perfidious, malignant, & vile Yankee race.[4]:230
Immediately after writing this, Ruffin put the rifle muzzle in his mouth and used the forked stick to manipulate the trigger. The percussion cap went off without firing the rifle, and the noise alerted Ruffin's daughter-in-law. But by the time she and his son reached his room, Ruffin had already reloaded the rifle and fired a fatal shot.[4]:230 He was buried at Marlborne, his plantation in Hanover County, Virginia.


----------



## westcobbdog

The picture I have seen of Ruffin shows him with long locks and long rifle. He looked like a bad hombre. He had staunch beliefs, no doubt!

Here's a trivia question:

This man made bold move in the Wilderness but when it came down to crunch time he wilted and went soft and indecisive.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> The picture I have seen of Ruffin shows him with long locks and long rifle. He looked like a bad hombre. He had staunch beliefs, no doubt!
> 
> Here's a trivia question:
> 
> This man made bold move in the Wilderness but when it came down to crunch time he wilted and went soft and indecisive.



I don't know. I'll say Ewell.


----------



## swamppirate

I will say Ewell as well.


----------



## westcobbdog

Think yank.


----------



## swamppirate

Hmmm...how about Warren.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Think yank.



I will say Meade


----------



## westcobbdog

It was Mr FJ Hooker.


----------



## westcobbdog

This man was one of NC's finest soldiers, achieving Major Gen. at an earlier age than any before him. Died in battle in 64'.


----------



## Resica

I like Dorsey Pender but it's not him. It's Stephen Dodson Ramseur isn't it?  Killed at Cedar Creek. Such a waste, all of them.


----------



## Milkman

It is moving too slow to suit me, Im gonna jump in and pose another question. 


What battle was lost in part due to the Division Commanders lack of seeing the need for ladders ?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> I like Dorsey Pender but it's not him. It's Stephen Dodson Ramseur isn't it?  Killed at Cedar Creek. Such a waste, all of them.



Gen. Ramseur it is.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> It is moving too slow to suit me, Im gonna jump in and pose another question.
> 
> 
> What battle was lost in part due to the Division Commanders lack of seeing the need for ladders ?



Nashville.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Nashville.



If Nashville is the answer Hood and the ladders lost it. Hood got 10's of thousands of Southern Boys slaughtered in his short tenure as commander.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> If Nashville is the answer Hood and the ladders lost it. Hood got 10's of thousands of Southern Boys slaughtered in his short tenure as commander.


I meant Knoxville.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> I meant Knoxville.



Close enough,  Fort Sanders to be precise. The officer doing the reconnaissance failed to see that the Union men approaching the fort were walking on board across the 8-10 foot deep trenches surrounding the forts.  Many a good ole southern boy died due to that oversight.   Some say Longstreet tried to shift the blame of the loss to subordinates. 


Now I bet we get a Yank question


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> If Nashville is the answer Hood and the ladders lost it. Hood got 10's of thousands of Southern Boys slaughtered in his short tenure as commander.



John Bell Hood was the best General the _*Union *_had during the last half of 1864


----------



## westcobbdog

Yeah not a Hood fan, either. In nearly all cases from Kolb Farm on he had thousands of boys slaughtered by his poor Generalship. 

Speaking of the Texan, what was Hoods girlfriends nickname?


----------



## westcobbdog

Who was called Old Reliable?

Who was known as Old Prayer Book?

Who was known as Old Straight?


----------



## king killer delete

Milkman said:


> John Bell Hood was the best General the _*Union *_had during the last half of 1864



To much Lion and not enough Fox


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> John Bell Hood was the best General the _*Union *_had during the last half of 1864





killer elite said:


> To much Lion and not enough Fox



 Hood was probably the equivalent of a druggie today. He had a bad arm and a leg that was amputated near the hip.  Some  wrote that He took lots of laudanum (opium) for the pain. The Confederacy would not have won the war even if Hood had been a private, but many a good southerner may have survived it IMO.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Who was called Old Reliable?
> 
> Who was known as Old Prayer Book?
> 
> Who was known as Old Straight?




I think Union General Hancock was called Old Prayerbook. IDK on the other two.


----------



## westcobbdog

Old Prayer Book was a yank, but not Gen Hancock.

Old Straight and Reliable were both CSA.


----------



## westcobbdog

Prayer book was with the army that invaded Ga., Striaght taught some math and Reliable taught tactics.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Yeah not a Hood fan, either. In nearly all cases from Kolb Farm on he had thousands of boys slaughtered by his poor Generalship.
> 
> Speaking of the Texan, what was Hoods girlfriends nickname?



I don't know.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> I don't know.



dont hurt your head Resic, her name was Buck.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> dont hurt your head Resic, her name was Buck.



Thanks. Stay safe in the weather they are calling for down your way.  I'm thinking about your other questions.


----------



## westcobbdog

Think 2 old crusty General officers.


----------



## Milkman

Hardee taught tactics , so was he the one called old reliable?


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Hardee taught tactics , so was he the one called old reliable?



Gen Hardee of Ga was aka Old Reliable.


----------



## westcobbdog

Old straight was Gen A P Stewart, a math professor if memory is correct.


----------



## Milkman

During an early battle in the west his superiors gave up and somewhat cowardly escaped leaving orders for those remaining to surrender to the enemy forces.  

I led several hundred and we escaped capture. Who am I ?


----------



## westcobbdog

Forest at Ft Donaldson.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Forest at Ft Donaldson.



You nailed that one..........................  

OK anyone for extra points who were the two "gentlemen" officers that sneaked away?


----------



## westcobbdog

Unsure of the Gents names, but here's one to ponder:
I kept the rebs in equipment and supllies, so much so they came to depend on me. But I was a man in blue.


----------



## westcobbdog

Also, old prayer book was Gen O O Howard, an extremely peious man.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> You nailed that one..........................
> 
> OK anyone for extra points who were the two "gentlemen" officers that sneaked away?



Had forgotten these two until a moment ago, reading Gen Ramseurs book, the two men were referenced in it, Pillow and Floyd.


----------



## ramblinrack

westcobbdog said:


> Unsure of the Gents names, but here's one to ponder:
> I kept the rebs in equipment and supllies, so much so they came to depend on me. But I was a man in blue.



Sherman perhaps, prompting his famous quote that forrest must be killed if it costs 10,000 lives and bankrupts the treasury.


----------



## westcobbdog

ramblinrack said:


> Sherman perhaps, prompting his famous quote that forrest must be killed if it costs 10,000 lives and bankrupts the treasury.



Good guess but I was thinking Commissary Banks.


----------



## westcobbdog

Well between a few different threads here on Woodys over the years we have worn out the civil war questions. 
Here's more of a debate type question:

In your opinion, who was the finest overall Confedrate General Officer the State Georgia produced in the war of northern aggression?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Well between a few different threads here on Woodys over the years we have worn out the civil war questions.
> Here's more of a debate type question:
> 
> In your opinion, who was the finest overall Confedrate General Officer the State Georgia produced in the war of northern aggression?



John Brown Gordon


----------



## king killer delete

Longstreet. Born in South Carolina. Raised in Augusta.


----------



## Resica

Nobody but Old Pete.


----------



## westcobbdog

As I have read more about Hardee he was more of a plodder but very solid as a leader. The War Child was some kind of General,too.


----------



## westcobbdog

Just saw a video on another thread about Gen John B Gordon. His birthday was today or yesterday I think. He was first Reb to run the US Senate, two term Ga Governor, Senator, and also hated carpetbaggers. He gets my vote as greatest General Ga produced and possibly our greatest man. Shot 4 or more times at Sharpsburg and of course survived.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Just saw a video on another thread about Gen John B Gordon. His birthday was today or yesterday I think. He was first Reb to run the US Senate, two term Ga Governor, Senator, and also hated carpetbaggers. He gets my vote as greatest General Ga produced and possibly our greatest man. Shot 4 or more times at Sharpsburg and of course survived.



General Gordon did not know how to say quit. Here is a link to the thread with the video about Gordon.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=793817


----------



## Resica

Who was the last surviving general of the C.S.A.?


----------



## westcobbdog

Can't remember, maybe Joseph Wheeler?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Can't remember, maybe Joseph Wheeler?



This fellow was from Texas. He did serve under Wheeler, at least at one point.


----------



## westcobbdog

It wasn't my fav Tx CSA General officer, cause Hiram Granberry died at Franklin, thanks to Hood.


----------



## westcobbdog

OK, here's one, this is two people:

I was good at drawing and this leader came to depend greatly on me.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Who was the last surviving general of the C.S.A.?



Two more Texas General Officers come to mind: 
Gen McCullough or Gen Ross? Gen Ross is perhaps Texas' most uncelebrated man and soldier. Killed an Indian War Chief in single combat man on man, killed more than a few yankees, Texas Ranger and was everything else including Governor of Tx.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Two more Texas General Officers come to mind:
> Gen McCullough or Gen Ross? Gen Ross is perhaps Texas' most uncelebrated man and soldier. Killed an Indian War Chief in single combat man on man, killed more than a few yankees, Texas Ranger and was everything else including Governor of Tx.



Apparently this fellow was the only general in the Confedarte Army to be born in Texas. He's associated with the "Saltville Massacre".


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> OK, here's one, this is two people:
> 
> I was good at drawing and this leader came to depend greatly on me.



Jedediah Hotchkiss and Thomas Jonathan Jackson.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Jedediah Hotchkiss and Thomas Jonathan Jackson.



Yes Hotchkiss and Jackson / Lee.


----------



## Resica

His first name was Felix.


----------



## Resica

His last name was Robertson.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> His first name was Felix.





Resica said:


> His last name was Robertson.



Im gonna step out on a limb and guess Gen. Felix Robertson, maybe


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Im gonna step out on a limb and guess Gen. Felix Robertson, maybe



 You're good my friend.


----------



## Resica

How many states eventually ended up seceding from the Union?


----------



## RBM

Resica said:


> How many states eventually ended up seceding from the Union?



I will go out on a limb for this one because state numbers are not so clear. Eleven seceded for sure. VA, NC, SC, GA, FL, AL, LA, TX, MS, TN, and AR. Then there are the contested or borderline states and territories. KY, MO, OK, WV, NM Territory includes AZ and NM. Some folks may or may not consider them to be secessionist states so the state numbers may not be so clear. As to whether or not any of these states (as in the state governments) actually seceded during the course of the WFSR I don't know. CA Territory is another sticking point. The "state" (territory) was split, Federal in northern CA and Confederate in southern CA even though the state government was taken over by Federals.

The Union was no longer the Union of American States of the past. The new Union was actually now Federal and as far as the South was concerned a Federal government is in violation of the US Constitution Law. The majority of the South (the common poor Southerner as opposed to the rich slave holders) did not want to dissolve the Union or leave it but the violation of states rights under the US Constitution by Federal doctrine or policies made it unavoidable. There cannot be a strong central government (Federal) while maintaining states rights. The US Constitution does not provide for a strong central government (Federal), only one that provides for the common defense and resolves state disputes. The states are to have supreme power.


----------



## Resica

RBM said:


> I will go out on a limb for this one because state numbers are not so clear. Eleven seceded for sure. VA, NC, SC, GA, FL, AL, LA, TX, MS, TN, and AR. Then there are the contested or borderline states and territories. KY, MO, OK, WV, NM Territory includes AZ and NM. Some folks may or may not consider them to be secessionist states so the state numbers may not be so clear. As to whether or not any of these states (as in the state governments) actually seceded during the course of the WFSR I don't know. CA Territory is another sticking point. The "state" (territory) was split, Federal in northern CA and Confederate in southern CA even though the state government was taken over by Federals.
> 
> The Union was no longer the Union of American States of the past. The new Union was actually now Federal and as far as the South was concerned a Federal government is in violation of the US Constitution Law. The majority of the South (the common poor Southerner as opposed to the rich slave holders) did not want to dissolve the Union or leave it but the violation of states rights under the US Constitution by Federal doctrine or policies made it unavoidable. There cannot be a strong central government (Federal) while maintaining states rights. The US Constitution does not provide for a strong central government (Federal), only one that provides for the common defense and resolves state disputes. The states are to have supreme power.



11 sounds good.


----------



## RBM

#1. What do the number of seven stars on the Stars and Bars of 1861 represent?







Answer to any of the two or both wins the cigar.

#2. As opposed to the Battle Flag. What do these 13 stars represent?


----------



## king killer delete

Do Army units have confederate battle streamers on their unit colors today?


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> #1. What do the number of seven stars on the Stars and Bars of 1861 represent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer to any of the two or both wins the cigar.
> 
> #2. As opposed to the Battle Flag. What do these 13 stars represent?



OOOH, OOOH,  finally one I know..  The first National is has 7 stars to represent the first 7 states to secede.

The 13 stars on the battle flag represent the 11 Confederate states plus Missouri and Kentucky which the Confederacy laid claim to as well.


----------



## RBM

killer elite said:


> Do Army units have confederate battle streamers on their unit colors today?



Not that I know of. But if they do then its not sanctioned by the Federal government.

The misrepresentation of the Confederacy and its national monuments, flags, and paraphernalia continue to this day. It is a slap in the face to all those Southern boys in graveyards that died for states rights.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:


> OOOH, OOOH,  finally one I know..  The first National is has 7 stars to represent the first 7 states to secede.
> 
> The 13 stars on the battle flag represent the 11 Confederate states plus Missouri and Kentucky which the Confederacy laid claim to as well.



You win the cigar and the cupie doll. Got them all. Over to you, Marvin.

SC, MS, FL, AL, GA, LA, and TX on the Stars and Bars of 1861.

The 11 Confederate states plus KY & MO that failed to secede on the Battle Flag.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> How many states eventually ended up seceding from the Union?



Not ernough!.


----------



## Milkman

In a major battle early in the war 2 Union leaders really messed up big time by making several colossal mistakes in troop displacement, headquarters placement, and other overall failures or mistakes.   Luckily for them the Union won the overall battle and saved the day for them and avoided what surely would have been court martial for these two fellows.

What battle was this??

Who were these two fellows??


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Not ernough!.



Good one!


----------



## king killer delete

*You are wrong*



RBM said:


> Not that I know of. But if they do then its not sanctioned by the Federal government.
> 
> The misrepresentation of the Confederacy and its national monuments, flags, and paraphernalia continue to this day. It is a slap in the face to all those Southern boys in graveyards that died for states rights.



Southern National Gaurd units carry conferderate service battle streamers on their colors.


----------



## RBM

killer elite said:


> Southern National Gaurd units carry conferderate service battle streamers on threir colors.



Really? Its hard for me to believe that the Federal government would sanction or allow it if they knew about it. I know the NG are state military units but they are still Federalized troops. The state governors do not have total control over those troops. The pentagon and president do. So even if the state governors and state governments allow it, I doubt the pentagon (United States Department of Defense) would if it knew about it. Too much anti-Confederate sentiment given the perpetual misrepresentation of the Confederacy over the years.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> In a major battle early in the war 2 Union leaders really messed up big time by making several colossal mistakes in troop displacement, headquarters placement, and other overall failures or mistakes.   Luckily for them the Union won the overall battle and saved the day for them and avoided what surely would have been court martial for these two fellows.
> 
> What battle was this??
> 
> Who were these two fellows??


How about Shiloh? U.S. Grant and.........ummmm.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> In a major battle early in the war 2 Union leaders really messed up big time by making several colossal mistakes in troop displacement, headquarters placement, and other overall failures or mistakes.   Luckily for them the Union won the overall battle and saved the day for them and avoided what surely would have been court martial for these two fellows.
> 
> What battle was this??
> 
> Who were these two fellows??





Resica said:


> How about Shiloh? U.S. Grant and.........ummmm.



You got the battle right, and the commanding General right.  The other fellow was a General who was warned several times about Confederate activity in his front, but chose to ignore it.  We heard lots from him a couple of years later here in Ga.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Sherman?


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> Sherman?



That's it. Cump.


----------



## king killer delete

RBM said:


> Really? Its hard for me to believe that the Federal government would sanction or allow it if they knew about it. I know the NG are state military units but they are still Federalized troops. The state governors do not have total control over those troops. The pentagon and president do. So even if the state governors and state governments allow it, I doubt the pentagon (United States Department of Defense) would if it knew about it. Too much anti-Confederate sentiment given the perpetual misrepresentation of the Confederacy over the years.


http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/agency/army/1-118fa.htm  Check out this unit. Confederate units still in combat to this day.


----------



## Milkman

Ole Billy had to snap lively after the Shiloh mishaps to avoid being hung out to dry. The fact the Yanks came out on top scorewise is the only thing that saved him from what I have read.

Think about it for a moment.  If justice had been served and A. S. Johnston hadn't been shot and died, and the good guys had won.  Grant and Sherman would have been court marshaled and run out of the Union Army.

We would have still had the best general officer this side of RE Lee to lead the western troops.  The war could have been a much shorter and better outcome.


Now over to one of you gentlemen for a puzzler or some facts to ponder !!!


----------



## king killer delete

*Example*

Bull run 1861 ("first manassas") for confederate service
manassas 1862 ("second manassas") for confederate service
antietam 1862 ("sharpsburg") for confederate service
chickamauga 1863
chattanooga 1863


----------



## king killer delete

Is there a street named for Union General Joshua Lawrence Chamberlain in the state of Georgia? Where is it?


----------



## king killer delete

Today U.S. Infantry wears crossed muskets as the infantry emblem. During the the civil war what emblem was used to identify U.S. Infantry units?


----------



## RBM

killer elite said:


> http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/agency/army/1-118fa.htm  Check out this unit. Confederate units still in combat to this day.



So that was a unit that was started way back in the 1700s. Maybe that (history) is what makes the difference.

Many Southern state flags still have the Battle Flag. Even the FL state flag has the Battle Flag.


----------



## NCHillbilly

This self-educated lawyer was commissioned as a colonel by NC and raised a Confederate force of mostly Cherokee Indians, who, among other actions, were involved in one of the last battles of the war; which happened well after Lee's surrender.


----------



## westcobbdog

Gen. Stand Waite?


----------



## westcobbdog

Gotta give NC credit, they supplied more troops to the Southern cause than any other state. 

NC Hillbilly, in your opinion, who was North Carolina's finest overall General Officer?


----------



## Milkman

NCHillbilly said:


> This self-educated lawyer was commissioned as a colonel by NC and raised a Confederate force of mostly Cherokee Indians, who, among other actions, were involved in one of the last battles of the war; which happened well after Lee's surrender.





westcobbdog said:


> Gen. Stand Waite?



I first thought Waite too, but wasnt he from the Indian Nations not North Carolina ?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Not Watie. BTW, Stand Watie was born in north Georgia and went to Indian Territory in the Removal.


----------



## king killer delete

RBM said:


> So that was a unit that was started way back in the 1700s. Maybe that (history) is what makes the difference.
> 
> Many Southern state flags still have the Battle Flag. Even the FL state flag has the Battle Flag.



Where does the cross come from and what is it called?


----------



## king killer delete

Saint Andrews Cross


----------



## RBM

There has always been a controversy about where the origins of the Battle Flag came from, some say St George's Cross while others say Saint Andrew's Cross. There is the view and controversy that the FL state flag and that of AL came from Cross of Burgundy flag rather than the Battle Flag. But Cross of Burgundy flag is not what FL history teaches about the state flag (at least when I was in elementary school) regardless of other views. Maybe it teaches different today. So anyway controversy abounds. I am aware of what this link says also which returns back to the above about the Battle Flag origin and Saint Andrew's Cross. This view supports the FL history I was taught that the flag is based on the Battle Flag. The problem with Cross of Burgundy is that some folks are trying to tie the state flag in with the Spanish occupation rather than the Battle Flag and that is just not the case.

http://www.flheritage.com/facts/symbols/symbol.cfm?id=1

I believe that Saint Andrew's Cross is the adopted flag of Scotland.

Why I don't like wikipedia,



> The flags of Alabama and Florida appear to be of Confederate inspiration, but are actually derived from the Cross of Burgundy flag, which flew over the territory of Spanish Florida.[verification needed]



They got it wrong but it does say "verification needed."

I for one being a Grandson or Son of the Confederacy have a Stars and Bars of 1861 or as some say First National Flag and I consider that to be the Southern National Flag. Why? Because the Battle Flag is a Battle Flag to me to be carried in battle even though it became the Southern National Flag through later changes by the Confederate Congress. But that is just me and my own thoughts. All Southern Confederate Flags are Southern National Flags regardless of my own views.


----------



## JustUs4All

St George's cross is square with the borders of the flag.  
St Andrew's cross is diagonal.  
The battle flag was never an official flag of the Confederacy.
The battle flags were square.
The flag that most people call the battle flag (rectangular) was actually the Naval Jack.


----------



## RBM

JustUs4All said:


> St George's cross is square with the borders of the flag.
> St Andrew's cross is diagonal.
> The battle flag was never an official flag of the Confederacy.
> The battle flags were square.
> The flag that most people call the battle flag (rectangular) was actually the Naval Jack.



Yep. I guess I'm just not as technical as you are.

http://www.usflag.org/confederate.stars.and.bars.html


----------



## Milkman

RBM said:


> Yep. I guess I'm just not as technical as you are.
> 
> http://www.usflag.org/confederate.stars.and.bars.html



Ole Jim is good like that.............. if he just wouldnt hang out with them dern moderators


----------



## Milkman

NCHillbilly said:


> This self-educated lawyer was commissioned as a colonel by NC and raised a Confederate force of mostly Cherokee Indians, who, among other actions, were involved in one of the last battles of the war; which happened well after Lee's surrender.



We are locked up on this one.   By Confederate force do you mean he "raised" a regiment or something else?

Was he in on a late battle in the territories out west??

Was he still a colonel at wars end ??


----------



## JustUs4All

Everybody's got to be somewhere.


----------



## king killer delete

RBM said:


> There has always been a controversy about where the origins of the Battle Flag came from, some say St George's Cross while others say Saint Andrew's Cross. There is the view and controversy that the FL state flag and that of AL came from Cross of Burgundy flag rather than the Battle Flag. But Cross of Burgundy flag is not what FL history teaches about the state flag (at least when I was in elementary school) regardless of other views. Maybe it teaches different today. So anyway controversy abounds. I am aware of what this link says also which returns back to the above about the Battle Flag origin and Saint Andrew's Cross. This view supports the FL history I was taught that the flag is based on the Battle Flag. The problem with Cross of Burgundy is that some folks are trying to tie the state flag in with the Spanish occupation rather than the Battle Flag and that is just not the case.
> 
> http://www.flheritage.com/facts/symbols/symbol.cfm?id=1
> 
> I believe that Saint Andrew's Cross is the adopted flag of Scotland.
> 
> Why I don't like wikipedia,
> 
> 
> 
> They got it wrong but it does say "verification needed."
> 
> I for one being a Grandson or Son of the Confederacy have a Stars and Bars of 1861 or as some say First National Flag and I consider that to be the Southern National Flag. Why? Because the Battle Flag is a Battle Flag to me to be carried in battle even though it became the Southern National Flag through later changes by the Confederate Congress. But that is just me and my own thoughts. All Southern Confederate Flags are Southern National Flags regardless of my own views.


Do not forget the Bonnie Blue.


----------



## king killer delete

Scots Irish  Saint Andrews cross.


----------



## king killer delete

JustUs4All said:


> St George's cross is square with the borders of the flag.
> St Andrew's cross is diagonal.
> The battle flag was never an official flag of the Confederacy.
> The battle flags were square.
> The flag that most people call the battle flag (rectangular) was actually the Naval Jack.



I was always taught it was the Saint Andrews Cross. Oh well. In the west allot of the troops carried the Bonnie Blue. You are right on the battle cross. The  reason for the battle cross was that the Stars and Bars was mistaken in battle for the U.S. Flag. Rally around the flag boys.


----------



## king killer delete

What Confederate General commanded troops in the war with Spain as U.S. General ?


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> We are locked up on this one.   By Confederate force do you mean he "raised" a regiment or something else?
> 
> Was he in on a late battle in the territories out west??
> 
> Was he still a colonel at wars end ??



I cheated and looked it up but will only share a bit.  In one battle some of his troops got upset and scalped some of the enemy. 
 He sent the scalps back across the line with his apologies.


----------



## king killer delete

Where is the second largest National Military cemetery in the U.S. and how many confederate soldiers are buried in it?


----------



## king killer delete

JustUs4All said:


> I cheated and looked it up but will only share a bit.  In one battle some of his troops got upset and scalped some of the enemy.
> He sent the scalps back across the line with his apologies.


 The battle was out west some place was it not?


----------



## king killer delete

What caused Lee to invade the north the second time? This was why he landed at Gettysburg.


----------



## Milkman

killer elite said:


> What Confederate General commanded troops in the war with Spain as U.S. General ?



That was General Joe Wheeler


----------



## king killer delete

What was the first U.S. Naval gunboat sunk by an electric mine and where was it sunk?


----------



## king killer delete

Milkman said:


> That was General Joe Wheeler


You are right. A good old Georgia boy.


----------



## king killer delete

What do the West Point Grads from the south  call the memorial to the Union war dead at West Point today?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Milkman said:


> We are locked up on this one.   By Confederate force do you mean he "raised" a regiment or something else?
> 
> Was he in on a late battle in the territories out west??
> 
> Was he still a colonel at wars end ??



He raised a regiment that was named for him. The late battle I mentioned was in western NC.  And I think he was still a colonel at war's end, as far as I know without looking it up.


----------



## westcobbdog

who was at the gates of Washington DC with Early without enough manpower to finish the job and capture the place, but  was told " he would rightfully be restored in just a few days as President of the US Senate"?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Ok, seems like nobody is gonna guess mine. It was Colonel Will Thomas, known by the Cherokee as Little Will, the "White Chief of th Cherokee." He grew up running a trading post with the Cherokee on Soco Creek, very near where I live. He was adopted into the tribe and as an honorary son by Yonaguska, the head chief of the middle Cherokee. He educated himself over the years and became a lawyer. 

When the war broke out, the Cherokee sided with the Confederacy. He didn't trust the well-being of his adopted family and friends to anyone else, and wanted to keep them near their homes,so he got a commission and raised his company of Cherokee, known as "Thomas's Legion." They saw action in the mountains throughout the war. At the Battle of Waynesville, NC, when occurred after Lee's surrender, they surrounded the town that was occupied by a Yankee force. 

Thomas is credited with the very existence of the Eastern Cherokee today. During the removal, many of the most conservative traditionalists of the tribe refused to go to Indian Territory, and hid out in the mountains.Thomas fought for their right to stay in their homeland all his life, and accquired the property that is now the Qualla Boundary (Eastern Cherokee reservation,) in trust for the Cherokee under his own name until he could lobby Congress for permission for them to remain and live on it, as Indians could not legally own land in most of the southeastern states at that time. 

When Thomas became senile later in life and went bankrupt, all this land was in danger of being lost to his creditors, and was finally saved by an effort of the government.


----------



## westcobbdog

killer elite said:


> What caused Lee to invade the north the second time? This was why he landed at Gettysburg.



Needed supplies, needed to tie up yank resources, draw yank armies away from Richmond, ect..


----------



## westcobbdog

killer elite said:


> Where is the second largest National Military cemetery in the U.S. and how many confederate soldiers are buried in it?



Marietta Ga.,  0 rebs buried there.


----------



## ramblinrack

why did the Yankees remove the planks off the bridge leading into Washington every night?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> who was at the gates of Washington DC with Early without enough manpower to finish the job and capture the place, but  was told " he would rightfully be restored in just a few days as President of the US Senate"?




I dont know how many live questions we have going right now, but I try this one and will venture a guess that President Davis may have been the former US Senator in your question.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I dont know how many live questions we have going right now, but I try this one and will venture a guess that President Davis may have been the former US Senator in your question.



CSA Gen Breckenridge was President of the senate, almost got close enough to see the building.


----------



## swamppirate

killer elite said:


> What caused Lee to invade the north the second time? This was why he landed at Gettysburg.



One of the first reasons if I recall correctly was that he wanted to try and pull the plug on the Northern industrial complex (i.e. destroy coal resources). They also wanted to take the fight out of VA, which had been devastated by constant war/ravaging. Finally, they wanted to win a battle in the Northern territory and try to play on the growing discontent of the war in that region......


----------



## westcobbdog

NCHillbilly said:


> Ok, seems like nobody is gonna guess mine. It was Colonel Will Thomas, known by the Cherokee as Little Will, the "White Chief of th Cherokee." He grew up running a trading post with the Cherokee on Soco Creek, very near where I live. He was adopted into the tribe and as an honorary son by Yonaguska, the head chief of the middle Cherokee. He educated himself over the years and became a lawyer.
> 
> When the war broke out, the Cherokee sided with the Confederacy. He didn't trust the well-being of his adopted family and friends to anyone else, and wanted to keep them near their homes,so he got a commission and raised his company of Cherokee, known as "Thomas's Legion." They saw action in the mountains throughout the war. At the Battle of Waynesville, NC, when occurred after Lee's surrender, they surrounded the town that was occupied by a Yankee force.
> 
> Thomas is credited with the very existence of the Eastern Cherokee today. During the removal, many of the most conservative traditionalists of the tribe refused to go to Indian Territory, and hid out in the mountains.Thomas fought for their right to stay in their homeland all his life, and accquired the property that is now the Qualla Boundary (Eastern Cherokee reservation,) in trust for the Cherokee under his own name until he could lobby Congress for permission for them to remain and live on it, as Indians could not legally own land in most of the southeastern states at that time.
> 
> When Thomas became senile later in life and went bankrupt, all this land was in danger of being lost to his creditors, and was finally saved by an effort of the government.



Never heard of this gent but noticed "" storm in the mountains" and have started reading Thomas' story.


----------



## king killer delete

swamppirate said:


> One of the first reasons if I recall correctly was that he wanted to try and pull the plug on the Northern industrial complex (i.e. destroy coal resources). They also wanted to take the fight out of VA, which had been devastated by constant war/ravaging. Finally, they wanted to win a battle in the Northern territory and try to play on the growing discontent of the war in that region......


 One word one city Vicksburg. Jeff Davis home town under seige. Davis was going to send troops from the Army of Nothern Va. to support Vicksburg.


----------



## king killer delete

Off what coast was the CSS Alabama sunk?


----------



## king killer delete

westcobbdog said:


> Marietta Ga.,  0 rebs buried there.



Wrong Vicksburg. 2 Confederates are resting amoung all those invaders. All the Confederates are in the Vicksburg City Cemetery.


----------



## king killer delete

westcobbdog said:


> Needed supplies, needed to tie up yank resources, draw yank armies away from Richmond, ect..


 Vicksburg.


----------



## westcobbdog

killer elite said:


> One word one city Vicksburg. Jeff Davis home town under seige. Davis was going to send troops from the Army of Nothern Va. to support Vicksburg.



I was thinking Jeff D was from Ky.
I have 2 original Jeff Davis letters to my relative, Gen Drayton. I need to post em up.


----------



## king killer delete

He was but he lived in Mississippi.


----------



## JustUs4All

killer elite said:


> Off what coast was the CSS Alabama sunk?



English Channel off the coast of France.


----------



## JustUs4All

westcobbdog said:


> I was thinking Jeff D was from Ky.
> I have 2 original Jeff Davis letters to my relative, Gen Drayton. I need to post em up.



I would like to see those.


----------



## king killer delete

Vicksburg was the town close to his planation Brierfield which is located in Davis bend of the Mississippi just south of Vicksburg. Davis made his first political speech on the grounds of the odl courthouse in Vicksburg. He moved to Mississippi as a young boy to live with his older brother. He was the commander of the Mississippi Rifles at the battle of Bunea Vista in Mexcio during the Mexican war. He was Wounded and returned to Mississippi as a wounded war Hero which set him up to Run for the U.S. Senate.


----------



## JustUs4All

killer elite said:


> What do the West Point Grads from the south  call the memorial to the Union war dead at West Point today?



I don't know, but would like to.


----------



## king killer delete

JustUs4All said:


> English Channel off the coast of France.


 Good one. Now what U.S. Ship sunk  the Alabama and who commanded the Alabama and Who was the XO. A Georgia boy by birth.


----------



## king killer delete

JustUs4All said:


> I don't know, but would like to.


 The monument to conferderate marksmanship.


----------



## king killer delete

westcobbdog said:


> I was thinking Jeff D was from Ky.
> I have 2 original Jeff Davis letters to my relative, Gen Drayton. I need to post em up.



Me to.


----------



## king killer delete

What is a Bummer?


----------



## king killer delete

What Confederate general was a close buddy of U.S. Grant and later served in his administration


----------



## westcobbdog

killer elite said:


> What is a Bummer?



Forager / pillager.


----------



## westcobbdog

killer elite said:


> Good one. Now what U.S. Ship sunk  the Alabama and who commanded the Alabama and Who was the XO. A Georgia boy by birth.



The Kearsage?
 Unsure of Georgian XO.


----------



## westcobbdog

killer elite said:


> What Confederate general was a close buddy of U.S. Grant and later served in his administration



Better hint, what state was this fine gent from?


----------



## Resica

killer elite said:


> Good one. Now what U.S. Ship sunk  the Alabama and who commanded the Alabama and Who was the XO. A Georgia boy by birth.



Raphael Semmes and...........


----------



## JustUs4All

Someone needs to manage this thread and hold to one question at a time.  When there are too many questions open at the same time it confuses us old guys and we have trouble keeping up.


----------



## dawg7478

John McIntosh Kell


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Someone needs to manage this thread and hold to one question at a time.  When there are too many questions open at the same time it confuses us old guys and we have trouble keeping up.



I agree, there are a few questions above still unanswered.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Someone needs to manage this thread and hold to one question at a time.  When there are too many questions open at the same time it confuses us old guys and we have trouble keeping up.


Yeah, it has gotten kind confused. All this participation is GREAT but Jim is right it has become unmanageable  

The basic loose guidelines are sorta like this.

Do not use Google to search for an answer. Books and publications you have at home are OK

Someone asks a question.  

Someone answers or makes a guess at an answer. This could be multiple people trying to answer if they think other respondents have given a wrong answer.

The person who asked the question replies saying who the winner was on the answer.  

The winner gets to pose the next question

Repeat


----------



## king killer delete

Sorry I did  know the rules.


----------



## Milkman

killer elite said:


> What Confederate general was a close buddy of U.S. Grant and later served in his administration



Gen. Longstreet


----------



## king killer delete

Milkman said:


> Gen. Longstreet


you got it.


----------



## Milkman

During the Appomattox surrender events someone made the statement "Why do men fight who were born to be brothers"

Who was it?   And who was he speaking to ?


----------



## dawg7478

Chamberlain to J.B. Gordon?


----------



## Milkman

dawg7478 said:


> Chamberlain to J.B. Gordon?



 Im not sure of what their conversation was, but this isnt the one I was thinking of


----------



## westcobbdog

Lee to Colonel Walter Thomas? Know it wasn't Grant to Little Phil.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Lee to Colonel Walter Thomas? Know it wasn't Grant to Little Phil.



No, not the one Im thinking of


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> During the Appomattox surrender events someone made the statement "Why do men fight who were born to be brothers"
> 
> Who was it?   And who was he speaking to ?



Yall are coming up with some good guesses and Im sure those fellows had some noteworthy statements.
Hint, this was a Confederate talking to a Yank


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> During the Appomattox surrender events someone made the statement "Why do men fight who were born to be brothers"
> 
> Who was it?   And who was he speaking to ?



No more guesses ??   Hey here is a hint, they both wore beards


----------



## westcobbdog

Gordon to Grant?


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Yall are coming up with some good guesses and Im sure those fellows had some noteworthy statements.
> Hint, this was a Confederate talking to a Yank



Longstreet to Meade?


----------



## 35 Whelen

Longstreet to Grant, after Grant gave him a cigar.


----------



## Milkman

35 Whelen said:


> Longstreet to Grant, after Grant gave him a cigar.



Indeed it was, two old Army buddy's who had been  friends in the prewar US Army and were again after the WBTS.  Some didn't cotton to Old Pete being buds with Grant after the war. They didn't fancy him becoming a Republican either.


OK, your up Whelen


----------



## 35 Whelen

Sticking with the events around Appomattox, who was Wilmer McLean and by what odd chance is he known for?


----------



## lagrangedave

the last to die?


----------



## JustUs4All

He had a farm on the the battlefield at First Manassas.  He moved because it was too close to the war.  He moved to Appomattox CH where the war ended.


----------



## 35 Whelen

JustUs4All said:


> He had a farm on the the battlefield at First Manassas.  He moved because it was too close to the war.  He moved to Appomattox CH where the war ended.



Correct!


----------



## Milkman

Earth to Jim............. you are up my friend


----------



## Milkman

Well gents it would appear we have lost Jim, we will have to list him as MIA. I cant see that he would desert.


So I will pose another question.  A few posts back we mentioned the battle at Fort Sanders near Knoxville as being a spot where some men died for lack of some ladders.

What other battle turned in to a debacle at least in part for the need of ladders ?


----------



## westcobbdog

Vicksburg?


----------



## rhbama3

westcobbdog said:


> Vicksburg?



I'm thinking Petersburg. Inability to get over the fortifications led Union army coal miners to be charged with tunneling under the fort walls and placing explosives. The result turned into the massacre known as "The Battle of the Crater".
Thats my guess anyway. Cool thread.


----------



## JustUs4All

Don't pay the ransom.  I have escaped. 
Carry on.


----------



## Milkman

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking Petersburg. Inability to get over the fortifications led Union army coal miners to be charged with tunneling under the fort walls and placing explosives. The result turned into the massacre known as "The Battle of the Crater".
> Thats my guess anyway. Cool thread.



That is correct. Over to you for a question now


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Don't pay the ransom.  I have escaped.
> Carry on.



Glad you escaped
Reassigned to Infantry duty     Rank corporal


----------



## rhbama3

Milkman said:


> That is correct. Over to you for a question now



what? I got one right? 

Okay..... the second largest munitions plant in the Confederacy was located in what Alabama city?


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> Glad you escaped
> Reassigned to Infantry duty     Rank corporal



But I have my own horse!


----------



## westcobbdog

Ok here's one, I was captured then escaped from Yankee prison, only to be given up by a union leaning lady.


----------



## 35 Whelen

rhbama3 said:


> what? I got one right?
> 
> Okay..... the second largest munitions plant in the Confederacy was located in what Alabama city?



Selma would be my guess.


----------



## rhbama3

35 Whelen said:


> Selma would be my guess.



Correct!
The Selma Ordnance and Naval Foundry complex


----------



## Resica

Jubal Early, on his way to Gettysburg, burned the ironworks of a U.S. representative who spoke against slavery. Who was he?


----------



## 35 Whelen

westcobbdog said:


> Ok here's one, I was captured then escaped from Yankee prison, only to be given up by a union leaning lady.



Not a clue, need a hint on this one!


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Jubal Early, on his way to Gettysburg, burned the ironworks of a U.S. representative who spoke against slavery. Who was he?



I think it was Thaddeus Stevens. 
BTW, this was the guy Tommy Lee Jones played the part of in the most recent Lincoln movie.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I think it was Thaddeus Stevens.
> BTW, this was the guy Tommy Lee Jones played the part of in the most recent Lincoln movie.



That is him!


----------



## Milkman

I was a Major General with a good record. I was brought up on charges by my old West point classmate Gen. James Longstreet.  
Although exonerated later and given a new command I never forgave him.  Who am I ??


----------



## ramblinrack

wild guess...ap hill?


----------



## Milkman

ramblinrack said:


> wild guess...ap hill?




Not Hill........... this guy was a native Georgian


----------



## westcobbdog

Gen Lafayette McLaw, he looks like the giant in Harry Potter.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Gen Lafayette McLaw, he looks like the giant in Harry Potter.



Correct............ over to you


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Correct............ over to you



I think Gen McLaws was acused of liking the spirits by Old Pete or disobeying orders or both.


----------



## westcobbdog

Who surrendered Atlanta to the yanks and where was the approx. location?

Name one civilian hung in Atlanta during the war.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I think Gen McLaws was acused of liking the spirits by Old Pete or disobeying orders or both.



I have read several books and short stories about the Knoxville campaign.  IMO Longstreet slammed McClaws to cover his own  inefficiency.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Who surrendered Atlanta to the yanks and where was the approx. location?
> 
> Name one civilian hung in Atlanta during the war.




Declaration........ I am not a Hood fan. 

Good old John Bell Hood during his insubordinate communications with Jeff Davis accused Gen Joseph Johnston of retreating too quickly. So his majesty General Hood is the real culprit who effectively surrendered Atlanta by doing what.... RETREATING !!!
 But I figure you are referring to Mayor Calhoun who officially surrendered the city.  I don't know what part of town it happened at though, or who may have been hanged.  I do remember reading that Calhoun and Sherman had some written communications regarding the treatment of the city.


----------



## westcobbdog

Yep Mayor Calhoun surrendered her close to the Game Dome, a little NW on Mtta Blvd, to the yankees.

The civilian I had in mind was James J Andrews, hung near Juniper St. Big dude and he was more strangled than hung when his long frame and size were not considered in construction of the gallows. Many spectators lost their blood lust witnessing Andrews death.


----------



## Milkman

What was the largest battle during the Atlanta Campaign prior to Uncle Billy's rabble reaching the Cobb and Paulding County area ?


----------



## OldBat

Milkman said:


> What was the largest battle during the Atlanta Campaign prior to Uncle Billy's rabble reaching the Cobb and Paulding County area ?



Chickamauga?


----------



## Milkman

OldBat said:


> Chickamauga?



Good guess, and Chicamauga was a huge battle, but it was in 1863 not part of the Atlanta campaign.

This one was in the spring of 64


----------



## westcobbdog

Reseca de la palma.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> What was the largest battle during the Atlanta Campaign prior to Uncle Billy's rabble reaching the Cobb and Paulding County area ?





westcobbdog said:


> Reseca de la palma.





Well now westcobbdog you done went and gone to the wrong war and a different part of the continent with your  answer....... do you want to shorten it a little bit and correct the spelling ???


----------



## ramblinrack

I was thinkin kenessaw mtn.....uncle billy's rabble....haha....how true. that is one Yankees grave I'd like to visit. I'd like to bring him some beer...after I ran them thru my kidneys!


----------



## westcobbdog

ramblinrack said:


> i was thinkin kenessaw mtn.....uncle billy's rabble....haha....how true. That is one yankees grave i'd like to visit. I'd like to bring him some beer...after i ran them thru my kidneys!



x2.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Well now westcobbdog you done went and gone to the wrong war and a different part of the continent with your  answer....... do you want to shorten it a little bit and correct the spelling ???



I think Resaca derived its name from a battle in Mexico a few years earlier.


----------



## westcobbdog

As a yank I was known to be a bit testy and was knick named "snapping turtle".


----------



## westcobbdog

ramblinrack said:


> I was thinkin kenessaw mtn.....uncle billy's rabble....haha....how true. that is one Yankees grave I'd like to visit. I'd like to bring him some beer...after I ran them thru my kidneys!



Ramblin I see you are from Bama. In one day by car you can see a number of hallowed battle grounds in NW Metro Atl, all where the Yankees got their tails whipped rather severely: 
Pickett's Mill, where a few thousand yanks got mowed down in a big ravine. The Rebs under Hiram Granbury of Tx. then did a maniacal 10pm bayonet charge and captured and killed many more men, the survivors undoubtedly having to change their drawers. At New Hope nearby Hoods men soundly whipped the repeated Yankee assaults and declined reinforcements, with Hoods men's position running right thru a graveyard. At Kennesaw Mountain / Pidgeon Hill the yanks were repulsed and a mile or so sw at Cheatham Hill , Sherman chose approx 10000 men to attack in roman battering ram style, so many men in blue were shot down they soon blocked the path and speed of the hammer designed assault. The column's were too tight and on too narrow a front. 

All wonderful places for us Southerns!


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> As a yank I was known to be a bit testy and was knick named "snapping turtle".



give us a hint........... I dont remember reading that nickname


----------



## westcobbdog

Picture snapping turtle beak and black beard...Union Gen officer.


----------



## JustUs4All

Snapping turtle was Mead, wasn't it?


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> Snapping turtle was Mead, wasn't it?



General Meade it is.


----------



## JustUs4All

When he passed away, where was the grandfather of private Robert E, Lee, Jr. Buried?


----------



## westcobbdog

Cumberland Island?


----------



## JustUs4All

Yes, sir.  Light Horse Harry remained with us here in GA for quite a spell before moving back to VA.


----------



## ramblinrack

westcobbdog said:


> Ramblin I see you are from Bama. In one day by car you can see a number of hallowed battle grounds in NW Metro Atl, all where the Yankees got their tails whipped rather severely:
> Pickett's Mill, where a few thousand yanks got mowed down in a big ravine. The Rebs under Hiram Granbury of Tx. then did a maniacal 10pm bayonet charge and captured and killed many more men, the survivors undoubtedly having to change their drawers. At New Hope nearby Hoods men soundly whipped the repeated Yankee assaults and declined reinforcements, with Hoods men's position running right thru a graveyard. At Kennesaw Mountain / Pidgeon Hill the yanks were repulsed and a mile or so sw at Cheatham Hill , Sherman chose approx 10000 men to attack in roman battering ram style, so many men in blue were shot down they soon blocked the path and speed of the hammer designed assault. The column's were too tight and on too narrow a front.
> 
> All wonderful places for us Southerns!



thank you for the info...but...I'm from atl. I grew up there when it was still a big southern town, full of people with manners and gracious ladie's with wonderful accent's! left in 85 to move to the wood's just across the hooch to escape the traffic and people. I can actually throw a rock across the river and have it land on Blanton creek wma. about the only time I come back is to watch my jackets play. long time season tic holder.  I have been to most of those sites, but g'burg remains a bucket list trip I hope to make one day. thank you again...a dgd no doubt!


----------



## westcobbdog

Ok, here is a question. How could soils and topography drive fellow tn r see citizenry to wage warfare against each other in the war of Yankee aggression?


----------



## dawg7478

That's a real tough one-you got to give us some kind of a hint on that one!


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Ok, here is a question. How could soils and topography drive fellow tn r see citizenry to wage warfare against each other in the war of Yankee aggression?



Hill folks in GA and Alabama resisted secession too,  is that what you are getting at ???


----------



## westcobbdog

Yes East Tn had too much topo and rock to support cotton, eastern third of state had like 19000 slaves total. Middle and West Tn had like 49000 and over 100000 slaves Folks in east Tn simply had no slavery issues.


----------



## Milkman

Most of my folks were in the hills of Habersham and White County of Ga at that time.  They did well to own a pair of overalls and a still in those days.   They didn't own any property as best I can determine, and sure didn't own any slaves.

 But even with that most of the eligible men in all of my lines "jined up and fit" the danged Yankee invaders. I have learned of one cousin who lit out for California during that time.  From the White/Habersham area northward and westward there were lots of Unionists folks.


----------



## westcobbdog

That would make a good book, just the Ga. feud.


----------



## westcobbdog

OK, here's a question: Which western state provided the most troops to the Southern Confederacy?


----------



## westcobbdog

Who is to have said "I was a horse ahead at the end" after having 30 horses shot out from under him, while killing a total of 31 men in combat?


----------



## JustUs4All

That would have to have been Forrest.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> That would have to have been Forrest.



Correct, NBF it is. He also killed a reb with a pen knife defending himself from a revolver attack.


----------



## JustUs4All

OK, and to the other question I would have to say Texas.


----------



## westcobbdog

Yes sir, Texas evidently supplied around 65,000 men to the cause. Georgia around 120,000.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> OK, here's a question: Which western state provided the most troops to the Southern Confederacy?





JustUs4All said:


> OK, and to the other question I would have to say Texas.





westcobbdog said:


> Yes sir, Texas evidently supplied around 65,000 men to the cause. Georgia around 120,000.



Just to pick a bone with yall......... Ga was considered a "western" state in that war 

NC sent the most sons to the Confederacy, but it was considered "eastern" in that war.


Also, there is a recently released set of documentaries about the war in the "west" and how if effected the overall effort including the war in the east.  I saw some of it on TV Sunday night

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/05/a...-the-untold-story-a-pbs-documentary.html?_r=0


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Well now westcobbdog you done went and gone to the wrong war and a different part of the continent with your  answer....... do you want to shorten it a little bit and correct the spelling ???


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Ramblin I see you are from Bama. In one day by car you can see a number of hallowed battle grounds in NW Metro Atl, all where the Yankees got their tails whipped rather severely:
> Pickett's Mill, where a few thousand yanks got mowed down in a big ravine. The Rebs under Hiram Granbury of Tx. then did a maniacal 10pm bayonet charge and captured and killed many more men, the survivors undoubtedly having to change their drawers. At New Hope nearby Hoods men soundly whipped the repeated Yankee assaults and declined reinforcements, with Hoods men's position running right thru a graveyard. At Kennesaw Mountain / Pidgeon Hill the yanks were repulsed and a mile or so sw at Cheatham Hill , Sherman chose approx 10000 men to attack in roman battering ram style, so many men in blue were shot down they soon blocked the path and speed of the hammer designed assault. The column's were too tight and on too narrow a front.
> 
> All wonderful places for us Southerns!



Aw man.  I hate dead boys on both sides. They didn't ask for this.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Aw man.  I hate dead boys on both sides. They didn't ask for this.



I heard that. No offense Resica.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> I heard that. No offense Resica.



I know. None taken.


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's a question: which Southern State supplied the Confederacy with the least amount of troops and apprx how many?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Here's a question: which Southern State supplied the Confederacy with the least amount of troops and apprx how many?



Delaware?  If that's correct I'll guess a number, I have one in mind.


----------



## westcobbdog

Probably true but I was thinking contiguous States in the Southern Confederacy as we know it.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Here's a question: which Southern State supplied the Confederacy with the least amount of troops and apprx how many?



That is a great trivia question and as much as I have read I should know this. But, I would take a guess on both parts of this ............. Im kinda torn between Tenn and Fla on this.

I say Florida 

maybe 20,000-30,000 men ??


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> That is a great trivia question and as much as I have read I should know this. But, I would take a guess on both parts of this ............. Im kinda torn between Tenn and Fla on this.
> 
> I say Florida
> 
> maybe 20,000-30,000 men ??



Florida with a pathetic 12000 men.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Florida with a pathetic 12000 men.



That place was pretty scarce with European folks back in them days.  It was into the 20th century before all that frolicking in the sun and surf caught on.


----------



## Milkman

Which pre-war US Cavalry Regiment produced the officers that served later in the following positions for the Confederate Army?

 4 full Generals, 1 Lt. General, and 2 Major Generals


----------



## westcobbdog

7th Cav?


----------



## Resica

I think I saw where Delaware contributed 1,000 or so troops to the Confederates. I think Pennsylvania probably had more Confederate troops than Del.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> 7th Cav?



That would be my guess also.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> That would be my guess also.



Oops. I think it was a few numbers, like 5, below the 7th.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> 7th Cav?





Resica said:


> That would be my guess also.





Resica said:


> Oops. I think it was a few numbers, like 5, below the 7th.



It would appear that you are correct on the followup answer Gary.

AS Johnston, RE Lee, Fitz Lee, Hardee, VanDorn, Hood, K. Smith all came from the 2nd Cavalry.  Another outstanding officer from this regiment that stayed with the Dyanks was George Thomas.


----------



## westcobbdog

What was the name of the CSA mustering spot on the railroad around 10 miles south of Atlanta?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> What was the name of the CSA mustering spot on the railroad around 10 miles south of Atlanta?



I would guess it was the spot they callled "Rough and Ready"


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I would guess it was the spot they callled "Rough and Ready"



R & R it is. Camp McDonald at Big Shanty was too easy. Where did troops muster out your way, Milk?


----------



## westcobbdog

As a Colonel he was Lee's right hand man.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> R & R it is. Camp McDonald at Big Shanty was too easy. Where did troops muster out your way, Milk?



Sorry I lost track............  To my knowledge there werent any major rally or muster points in the Athens vicinity. There were hospitals over this way in Athens, Union Point, Greensboro, etc. I think I read that General Longstreet spent time in a hospital near here.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> As a Colonel he was Lee's right hand man.



Do you mean when RE Lee was a colonel before the war ?


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Do you mean when RE Lee was a colonel before the war ?



this Colonel was Lee's right hand man..


----------



## westcobbdog

I slipped the noose around the villian James J Andrews' neck.


----------



## westcobbdog

This prison initially allowed the inmates to occasionally slip into town for a little gambling and drinking among other things.


----------



## westcobbdog

An enourmous iron warship was constructed in late 1863 in this Ga City. It was worked on around the clock by over 100 men. This is according to two of the Yankee train stealers who skirted this town to make their freedom after breaking out of jail in Atlanta.


----------



## RBM

westcobbdog said:


> An enourmous iron warship was constructed in late 1863 in this Ga City. It was worked on around the clock by over 100 men. This is according to two of the Yankee train stealers who skirted this town to make their freedom after breaking out of jail in Atlanta.



I would have said Savannah and the CSS Georgia but if they escaped from an Atlanta jail they were northward bound.


----------



## RBM

Milkman said:


> That place was pretty scarce with European folks back in them days.  It was into the 20th century before all that frolicking in the sun and surf caught on.



Yes and most of the folks in FL were originally from Georgia and the Carolinas anyway. Which explains why we have so much kin up there in those States.

The common population estimate of the European folks in FL in 1861 is only 54,477. So if FL mustered 12,000 men, that ain't bad. You also have to remember that there were ranchers (that is how the ANV got its meat), farmers, stores, and timber mills among others that also had to be run.



> "There are three kinds of men: The one that learns by reading. The few who learn by observation. The rest of them have to pee on the electric fence themselves.



Good quote, Marvin. Where did that one come from?


----------



## westcobbdog

RBM said:


> I would have said Savannah and the CSS Georgia but if they escaped from an Atlanta jail they were northward bound.



Nope, at least 4 of the federals that busted out of the Atlanta jail went Westward towards the Hooch. 2 made it to 
Ms., two to the gulf of Mexico @ Appalachocola, to the Federal fleet.
l


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> this Colonel was Lee's right hand man..



Colonel Charles Marshall.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Colonel Charles Marshall.



Him too but Col. Walter Taylor was who I had in mind.


----------



## Milkman

Not a question just a bit of info
During the battles on the Va peninsula the was an old slave gentleman that was very up in years

When he heard some of the cannonade during the battles he remarked that he remembered hearing the same during the battle of Yorktown during the Revolution


----------



## Milkman

anybody want to play ????


----------



## westcobbdog

Alright, name the spot where fighting yank Dan McCook was killed?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Alright, name the spot where fighting yank Dan McCook was killed?



Well I aint got a clue other than to say it was probably in the south


----------



## Resica

Me either. What year? I'm not gonna look ,yet.


----------



## Resica

Drove "Up the Valley" yesterday. Went through Chambersburg Pa.( Early burned her in 64), Winchester(changed hands 72 times apparently), Cedar Creek, Massanutten, Opequon Creek, New Market, Kernstown, Tom's Brook and on and on. No opportunity to stop but plenty of time to think and reflect. I want to snap my fingers and go back in time for a little.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Me either. What year? I'm not gonna look ,yet.



Think CSA Gen. Frank Cheatham in Ga. ( who my father in law claims he is related to )


----------



## Milkman

Since we have a few reading here I will give a plug to Cassy Grays website and e magazine.

Go to this site and register for a great free subscription to her e-zine that honors our Confederate heros.


http://www.thestainlessbanner.com/index.html


----------



## JustUs4All

Thanks for the link.  First article I read was on Fredericksburg and TRR Cobb then Kershaw in the road behind the wall at the foot of Marye's Heights.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Thanks for the link.  First article I read was on Fredericksburg and TRR Cobb then Kershaw in the road behind the wall at the foot of Marye's Heights.



She has some books of combined articles available as well. Ms. Gray is a yank by birth, but is smart enough to have educated herself on the truth.

My great grandpa Jackson was right there along that wall where Cobb died that day. He was with the 24th GA Infantry. He survived.  I have stood there at the section of wall which remains and tried to imagine the horror of those days in December of 1862.  
Burnside and his staff kept sending wave after wave of brave bluecoats against the cannon and musket fire of the ANV.  It was a terrible waste of humanity.

................................................................................


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Alright, name the spot where fighting yank Dan McCook was killed?



Kennesaw Mt.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Kennesaw Mt.



That is correct Resica, i chose this question because its close to home and I walk around the trails and spots where it all went down. 

Your question sir.


----------



## Resica

Where was Brigadier Gen. Sam Garland Jr. killed?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Where was Brigadier Gen. Sam Garland Jr. killed?



Garland was killed at Winchester Va, in the summer of 61', my guess.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Where was Brigadier Gen. Sam Garland Jr. killed?



Dang you boys are asking some tough questions


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Garland was killed at Winchester Va, in the summer of 61', my guess.


About a year later and northeast of there a little bit, but not the big Maryland battle.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> About a year later and northeast of there a little bit, but not the big Maryland battle.



Maybe at the fray around Harpers Ferry ???


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Maybe at the fray around Harpers Ferry ???



A little northeast of there too. The 24th Georgia sustained  significant casualties in the same general area.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> A little northeast of there too. The 24th Georgia sustained  significant casualties in the same general area.



Yeah,  a little more than significant.  Crampton's Gap, Md. is where you must be referring to.


----------



## JustUs4All

Turner's Gap I believe a bit further north, but still the Battle of South Mountain.  I lost a GG Uncle at Crampton's.  Wounded, captured and died several days later.  He may even have been visited by Lincoln who came to Burkittsville and visited the wounded of both sides there.


----------



## Resica

I think Sam was killed a Fox's Gap, all part of the Battle of South Mountain. That was definately an interesting fight, with all the southern troop movements, held the Yankees off just long enough in those gaps.


----------



## Milkman

A friend has written a book about the Troup Artillery from Athens Ga. It was one of the groups under Gen. Howell Cobb during all that fray.  TRR Cobb was home on leave. Troup was one of the groups that  was decimated during that terrible series. He gives some good detail in his chapters there.

His book is at the publishers now.  I will share it when it comes out.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> A friend has written a book about the Troup Artillery from Athens Ga. It was one of the groups under Gen. Howell Cobb during all that fray.  TRR Cobb was home on leave. Troup was one of the groups that  was decimated during that terrible series. He gives some good detail in his chapters there.
> 
> His book is at the publishers now.  I will share it when it comes out.



Thanks. Sound like a it'll be a good read.


----------



## Milkman

What non-combatant was known to have real estate that was involved in a couple of key events of the war?


----------



## Resica

During the Battle of South Mountain,Maj. General Jesse Reno, IX Corps  commander was killed. What gap was he killed in front of?


----------



## 35 Whelen

Milkman said:


> What non-combatant was known to have real estate that was involved in a couple of key events of the war?



Are you referring to Wilmer McLean?


----------



## rvick

Milkman said:


> What non-combatant was known to have real estate that was involved in a couple of key events of the war?


 Are you talkin' 'bout Wilmer Mclean? Oops, didn't know I was 2 minutes late.


----------



## JustUs4All

Resica said:


> During the Battle of South Mountain,Maj. General Jesse Reno, IX Corps  commander was killed. What gap was he killed in front of?



Well, it has to be Fox, Turner, or Crampton.  I know it wasn't Crampton so I will take the 50/50 shot at Turner.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Well, it has to be Fox, Turner, or Crampton.  I know it wasn't Crampton so I will take the 50/50 shot at Turner.



Close.


----------



## Milkman

35 Whelen said:


> Are you referring to Wilmer McLean?





rvick said:


> Are you talkin' 'bout Wilmer Mclean? Oops, didn't know I was 2 minutes late.



Yep, I had to throw an easy one out there after those head scratchers earlier. 

who's up ?


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> Close.



It's the 3rd option.


----------



## JustUs4All

I need to stay away from the lottery tickets for a while, huh?


----------



## Milkman

Im gonna bounce another one out there while we have a few reading and responding. And for the newcomers to the game. We don't Google for answers unless it gets to the point nobody can figure it out. Its more fun that way.

A rare atmospheric event occurred during a major battle of the war.

Name the battle and weather event. For extra credit give the date.


----------



## JustUs4All

Aurora Borialis, Fredericksburd, Dec 1862?


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Aurora Borialis, Fredericksburd, Dec 1862?



OK, you got it right but Im taking off points for spelling


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> I need to stay away from the lottery tickets for a while, huh?



Maybe.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Aurora Borialis, Fredericksburd, Dec 1862?



I've seen the Northern Lights in Quebec once and it was amazing, but I've never seen them down this way.


----------



## Resica

What two future  United States presidents served in the 23rd Ohio during the war?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> I've seen the Northern Lights in Quebec once and it was amazing, but I've never seen them down this way.



We saw it in Alaska last year.  It wasnt really bright and spectacular the night we saw it.




Resica said:


> What two future  United States presidents served in the 23rd Ohio during the war?



I say Harrison and McKinley


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> We saw it in Alaska last year.  It wasnt really bright and spectacular the night we saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say Harrison and McKinley



They were incredible when we saw them. Towing our boat from the main lake to our cabin, about 100 miles off the pavement. Probably 11 PM and pitch black. Saw light dancing off the hood of the truck. Stopped and got out and looked up. We were in awe.



McKinley is correct.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> They were incredible when we saw them. Towing our boat from the main lake to our cabin, about 100 miles off the pavement. Probably 11 PM and pitch black. Saw light dancing off the hood of the truck. Stopped and got out and looked up. We were in awe.
> 
> 
> 
> McKinley is correct.




Well the obvious Ohio resident president was Grant but I think I remember reading that about 7 presidents came from Ohio


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> OK, you got it right but Im taking off points for spelling




Never could spell.  I am amazed that they let me graduate from college before the advent of spell checkers.  Mild dyslexia doesn't help any either.


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's one: when the yanks approached Vining's Mountain just inside present day I-285 in NW Atlanta, what did they see?


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Well the obvious Ohio resident president was Grant but I think I remember reading that about 7 presidents came from Ohio



The other fellow was Rutherford B. Hayes.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Here's one: when the yanks approached Vining's Mountain just inside present day I-285 in NW Atlanta, what did they see?



Somewhere along in there is where they dyanks first saw the tall buildings and church steeples in Atlanta.


----------



## Milkman

Hey westcobb are you awake


----------



## Milkman

We talked about the battle of Crampton's Gap above. That is the dyank name for the battle.  

 What name did the CSA troops use for that battle ?


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Hey westcobb are you awake



Just working a little!

The yanks found a reb or southerner hung at the base of the mountain. It was a mystery for years. Read somewhere it was a railroad employee from middle Ga., hung for an unknown reason.


----------



## westcobbdog

As a yank cavalryman I hooked up with the hottest babe in Columbia SC and we rode around in a wagon together.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> We talked about the battle of Crampton's Gap above. That is the dyank name for the battle.
> 
> What name did the CSA troops use for that battle ?



Big Bethel?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> As a yank cavalryman I hooked up with the hottest babe in Columbia SC and we rode around in a wagon together.



Judson Kilpatrick?


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> We talked about the battle of Crampton's Gap above. That is the dyank name for the battle.
> 
> What name did the CSA troops use for that battle ?



 I don't know.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Big Bethel?



no, keep trying


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Judson Kilpatrick?



That's the one.


----------



## Resica

What was the name of the engineer on Lee's staff that scouted the left flank of the Union Army at Gettysburg?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> What was the name of the engineer on Lee's staff that scouted the left flank of the Union Army at Gettysburg?



That where my folks were at but I dont remember if I have ever read the name of the officer you are asking about. I do remember hearing of a civilian that Longstreet hired to scout the enemy positions.


----------



## JustUs4All

Milkman said:


> We talked about the battle of Crampton's Gap above. That is the dyank name for the battle.
> 
> What name did the CSA troops use for that battle ?



Probably a nearby town on the Confederate side of the lines.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Probably a nearby town on the Confederate side of the lines.



Its a lesser spoken name for battles.............. they called it Burketsville.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> That where my folks were at but I dont remember if I have ever read the name of the officer you are asking about. I do remember hearing of a civilian that Longstreet hired to scout the enemy positions.



The civilian was an actor with the last name of Harrison. This fellow was a captain. This captain scouted for the assault on the 2nd of July 1863.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Its a lesser spoken name for battles.............. they called it Burketsville.



I looked and saw the name of Boonsboro Gap for the battle.


----------



## Resica

Here's a reenactment of the Battle of South Mt. 150th anniversary.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> I looked and saw the name of Boonsboro Gap for the battle.



Boonsboro is for the South mtn.  battle.

Burketsville for the cramptons gap battle


----------



## Scrapy

I don't get on because there is absolutely nothing trivial about it.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Boonsboro is for the South mtn.  battle.
> 
> Burketsville for the cramptons gap battle



Thanks Mr. Marvin.


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's a softball: who was Lee's trusted mapmaker?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Here's a softball: who was Lee's trusted mapmaker?



Was it Hotchkiss ??


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Was it Hotchkiss ??



Jedediah was a good one wasn't he.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Jedediah was a good one wasn't he.



Our SCV camp speaker for April will be speaking about him
That's why I thought of him
I have not researched him any yet


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Our SCV camp speaker for April will be speaking about him
> That's why I thought of him
> I have not researched him any yet



Another Hotchkiss question: 

What battle was the map making whiz missing from resulting in poor intelligence and a bad outcome?


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> Another Hotchkiss question:
> 
> What battle was the map making whiz missing from resulting in poor intelligence and a bad outcome?



Well I must admit when I posed this question I had Gettysburg in mind and have read some about Jed over the years. But my question was flawed so I apologize to all...seems Jed took a leave in late 61' due to illness, not summer of 63'.  Off to the brig for me.


----------



## Milkman

Name a defensive rural Ga. battle waged against the Devil Sherman's forces in which the home guard (old men and youngsters) fought valiantly but were decimated.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> What was the name of the engineer on Lee's staff that scouted the left flank of the Union Army at Gettysburg?


Capt. Samuel R. Johnston is the fellow I was thinking of.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Well I must admit when I posed this question I had Gettysburg in mind and have read some about Jed over the years. But my question was flawed so I apologize to all...seems Jed took a leave in late 61' due to illness, not summer of 63'.  Off to the brig for me.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Name a defensive rural Ga. battle waged against the Devil Sherman's forces in which the home guard (old men and youngsters) fought valiantly but were decimated.



Griswoldsville?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Griswoldsville?



Griswoldville it was.


----------



## westcobbdog

Long before the end was apparent this Reb proposed to arm the men of color, and was roundly chastised for his suggestion.


----------



## westcobbdog

Who was this trusted mapmaker who did an unbelievably accurate map of the Valley upon request from Old Blue Light himself?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Who was this trusted mapmaker who did an unbelievably accurate map of the Valley upon request from Old Blue Light himself?



Stonewall Jackson's cartographer was Jedidiah Hotchkiss. He was a Yankee too.


----------



## Resica

What was the name of the Union general killed at Chantilly after the Battle of Second Bull Run, who has towns named after him in Kansas and New Jersey?


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> Long before the end was apparent this Reb proposed to arm the men of color, and was roundly chastised for his suggestion.



still have this one unanswered.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Stonewall Jackson's cartographer was Jedidiah Hotchkiss. He was a Yankee too.



yes and so was his wife, till' they moved South and saw the Light!


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> still have this one unanswered.



tough one dog.................. we need a hint


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> still have this one unanswered.



Robert E. Lee?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Robert E. Lee?


Good guess because Lee did suggest it,too, just after this wise General Officer later killed in action. Gift of gab wouldn't have helped him that awful day.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> tough one dog.................. we need a hint



he got married during the War but not for long.


----------



## panfried0419

Resica said:


> What was the name of the Union general killed at Chantilly after the Battle of Second Bull Run, who has towns named after him in Kansas and New Jersey?




Also a Fort


----------



## Resica

panfried0419 said:


> Also a Fort



2 forts actually, one near D.C. and the other in Wyoming and a school, etc..


----------



## JustUs4All

the Wyoming fort did it.  Must be Kearny.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> the Wyoming fort did it.  Must be Kearny.



Phillip Kearny it is.


----------



## 35 Whelen

westcobbdog said:


> Long before the end was apparent this Reb proposed to arm the men of color, and was roundly chastised for his suggestion.



Patrick Cleburne?


----------



## westcobbdog

35 Whelen said:


> Patrick Cleburne?



Yes, the Irishman had a good idea.


----------



## Resica

What Confederate unit was the first to enter Gettysburg? This was a cavalry battalion that never had enough size  to be a regiment. It was from Loudon County Virginia but wasn't Mosby's Rangers. I'll take a name or number for the battalion.


----------



## westcobbdog

Think they were Heth's men, maybe the 16th Va Cav.


----------



## Resica

They operated independently at times like Mosby's Rangers and in the same neck of the woods.


----------



## westcobbdog

I am stumped Resica, how about another clue. Were they Jeb's troopers, or maybe Rooney Lee's?

Another question to ponder: I shot an enemy soldier dead as he was trying to capture the caisson I was sitting on. Later in life I made Major General.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> I am stumped Resica, how about another clue. Were they Jeb's troopers, or maybe Rooney Lee's?
> 
> Another question to ponder: I shot an enemy soldier dead as he was trying to capture the caisson I was sitting on. Later in life I made Major General.


They were also called the Comanches. Part of the Laurel Brigade but not always attached.
  In April 65 they were the rearguard of the Army of Northern Va.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> I am stumped Resica, how about another clue. Were they Jeb's troopers, or maybe Rooney Lee's?
> 
> Another question to ponder: I shot an enemy soldier dead as he was trying to capture the caisson I was sitting on. Later in life I made Major General.






Hmm.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Hmm.



Gent wore a smaller sized uniform.


----------



## westcobbdog

One more:

General J. S. Mosby raided Fairfax Courthouse Va in 63' and captured around 30 privates, 2 Captains, 1 General Officer and around 58 horses. Who was most upset about losing 58 horses?


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> They were also called the Comanches. Part of the Laurel Brigade but not always attached.
> In April 65 they were the rearguard of the Army of Northern Va.



Ok, I'm telling. They were know as White's Battalion and the 35th Virginia Battalion.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Gent wore a smaller sized uniform.



Bedford Forrest?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> One more:
> 
> General J. S. Mosby raided Fairfax Courthouse Va in 63' and captured around 30 privates, 2 Captains, 1 General Officer and around 58 horses. Who was most upset about losing 58 horses?



Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Resica

What Yankee artillerist was just awarded the Medal of Honor for his actions during Pickett's Charge?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Bedford Forrest?



think musician.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Abraham Lincoln.



Abe it is.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> think musician.



Ok, I'll think on it.


----------



## Milkman

Yall are sure stumping me.  I would be guessing ifn I had a guess to make......................... but I am learning


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Yall are sure stumping me.  I would be guessing ifn I had a guess to make......................... but I am learning



pint sized Johnny Clem evidently made Major General but not before starting as a drummer boy. Then after his drum was hit by shell frag's he picked up a gun.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> pint sized Johnny Clem evidently made Major General but not before starting as a drummer boy. Then after his drum was hit by shell frag's he picked up a gun.



Thanks. He was from Michigan wasn't he?


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Yall are sure stumping me.  I would be guessing ifn I had a guess to make......................... but I am learning



Fun, isn't it?


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's one: what important coastal area of the South did the yanks over run and capture in the Winter of 61'?


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> What Yankee artillerist was just awarded the Medal of Honor for his actions during Pickett's Charge?



Alonzo Cushing is the answer. He was awarded the Medal of Honor on Nov. 6th 2014.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Here's one: what important coastal area of the South did the yanks over run and capture in the Winter of 61'?


Coastal Virginia around Norfolk and Suffolk ?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Here's one: what important coastal area of the South did the yanks over run and capture in the Winter of 61'?



I think there was some battling south of Charleston toward Savannah


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Coastal Virginia around Norfolk and Suffolk ?



Good guess but no sir.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I think there was some battling south of Charleston toward Savannah



Yes I was thinking of Beafort and Hilton Head, Port Royal,too. Yanks style alot of stuff that wasn't well concealed or taken away beforehand.


----------



## Milkman

I was a Georgia boy who wore blue until my home state left the Union. 
Then I worked with flags for a while.  Later on I was known for making lots of noise.


Who am I ???


----------



## westcobbdog

I was wanting to guess General Gorgas of the ordinance dept but its not him, he's not a Georgian.
Another hint plz!


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I was a Georgia boy who wore blue until my home state left the Union.
> Then I worked with flags for a while.  Later on I was known for making lots of noise.
> 
> 
> Who am I ???





westcobbdog said:


> I was wanting to guess General Gorgas of the ordinance dept but its not him, he's not a Georgian.
> Another hint plz!



I am humbled that you are stumped with that much information. I figured you guys would have known that one on first read through.

Hint.......... The flags mentioned means the development of a signal system for the good guys.


----------



## deermaster13

Edward Alexander?


----------



## Milkman

deermaster13 said:


> Edward Alexander?



General Edward Porter Alexander it is !!!


Now you can pose a question to the group.


----------



## Resica

I was born in Georgia but when war broke out I sided with the Union. I played a large role in making Robert E. Lee's yard the National Cemetary it is today. My grandfather was President of the University of Georgia. Who am I?


----------



## king killer delete

Montgomery Cunningham Meigs Sr.


----------



## Resica

king killer delete said:


> Montgomery Cunningham Meigs Sr.



Oh look at that. That was quick. Correct you are.


----------



## Resica

I was born in Knoxville, Georgia and served in the 12th Cavalry Regiment, Georgia State Guard, where I attained the rank of Lt. Colonel. I'm known for something I invented after the war. You folks still enjoy it to this day. Who am I and what did I come up with?


----------



## deermaster13

John Pemberton?


----------



## Resica

deermaster13 said:


> John Pemberton?



Yes indeed, good answer!


----------



## westcobbdog

I was a highly skilled in the ways of artillery but decided to take part in a cavalry charge to get in on the fun, and was killed in that charge.


----------



## Resica

Would that be Major Pelham?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Would that be Major Pelham?



Yep, his loss was a bad one.

Resica, a bad one for the good guys!


----------



## westcobbdog

This little known General in Gray was said to have announced  (before Spotsylvania Court House ) he would come out of the battle a "live Major General or a dead Brigadier". He was shot dead off his horse leading his men to the Muleshoe to counter attack the Federals, sword in hand. Took 7 bullets.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This little known General in Gray was said to have announced  (before Spotsylvania Court House ) he would come out of the battle a "live Major General or a dead Brigadier". He was shot dead off his horse leading his men to the Muleshoe to counter attack the Federals, sword in hand. Took 7 bullets.



 This is a WAG, but I think I remember reading about this a short while back. Was his name was Perry or Percha or something like that.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> This is a WAG, but I think I remember reading about this a short while back. Was his name was Perry or Percha or something like that.



Great job Milk, it is Gen. Perrin.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Great job Milk, it is Gen. Perrin.



Oh that was just random. I think I read somewhere that this guy had some sort of sleep deprivation or apnea. I have it too.


----------



## Milkman

I was a Georgia boy who served her well during the war and was wounded many times. I served Ga prominently for many years afterward.  I led the last Confederate charge made by one of her Armies.


----------



## deermaster13

John Gordon?


----------



## westcobbdog

deermaster13 said:


> John Gordon?



Gotta be. General Gordon had half his cheek blasted off and kept leading. He may have been Georgia's finest General Officer who lacked all the fancy formal training.

Deermaster13 your up sir.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Thanks. He was from Michigan wasn't he?



Resica, I came across the short picture and paragraph again about Johhny Clem again. He was from Michigan. Evidently he killed a Reb trying to steal or capture the artillery caisson he was riding on at the time.


----------



## deermaster13

westcobbdog said:


> Gotta be. General Gordon had half his cheek blasted off and kept leading. He may have been Georgia's finest General Officer who lacked all the fancy formal training.
> 
> Deermaster13 your up sir.


Yes sir. Since I just happened to be reading his reminiscences book which General did he send the white flag of truce to?


----------



## JustUs4All

One of them.


----------



## deermaster13

I was referring to Sheridan.


----------



## westcobbdog

deermaster13 said:


> Yes sir. Since I just happened to be reading his reminiscences book which General did he send the white flag of truce to?



Little Phil who was smelling blood in the water.


----------



## deermaster13

westcobbdog said:


> little phil who was smelling blood in the water.



yes sir. Carry on


----------



## Milkman

I will jump in with a slow softball question.


My infantry brigade was tasked with defending a city that was being invaded by Union forces after they laid waste to the city by artillery.  They got past us, but ended up tucking tail and leaving later.   Who am I ?


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I will jump in with a slow softball question.
> 
> 
> My infantry brigade was tasked with defending a city that was being invaded by Union forces after they laid waste to the city by artillery.  They got past us, but ended up tucking tail and leaving later.   Who am I ?



William Barksdale?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> William Barksdale?



I cant throw a softball around folks like you Gary.

Barksdale's Brigade at Fredricksburg it was. They slowed them Federals down from assembling those pontoon bridges for a little while.  


Side note............

I found a short story about Chancellorsville written by Col. CC Sanders of the 24th Ga. if any of you want it PM me your email address.


----------



## deermaster13

Speaking of finding stories/books. My wife and daughter gave me a kindle for Christmas and I have found alot of civil war books on it and some are free or really reasonable. I enjoy this thread by the way you guys really know your history.


----------



## Milkman

deermaster13 said:


> Speaking of finding stories/books. My wife and daughter gave me a kindle for Christmas and I have found alot of civil war books on it and some are free or really reasonable. I enjoy this thread by the way you guys really know your history.



Reading is by far the best way to study the war. 
 Movies, battlefield visits, SCV programs, etc are all great in their own rights but books and reading are best IMO. 

You can get some really old/rare books through the Ga Pines inter-library loan program.


----------



## westcobbdog

Maybe we should try a few nicknames:

I was known by some as the war child.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Maybe we should try a few nicknames:
> 
> I was known by some as the war child.



Hint?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Hint?



small fella, General Officer, Georgian.


----------



## Resica

Brigadier or major general?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Brigadier or major general?



Think Cav. Maj. General


----------



## Resica

Joseph Wheeler?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Joseph Wheeler?



yes, Little Joe the War Child.


----------



## king killer delete

westcobbdog said:


> yes, Little Joe the War Child.



one of two to be a General in the CS Army and the U.S. Army. command the troops at San Jaun hill. Great American.


----------



## Resica

king killer delete said:


> one of two to be a General in the CS Army and the U.S. Army. command the troops at San Jaun hill. Great American.



I believe there were three. Can you name all three?


----------



## king killer delete

only know Wheeler I want to say that there were several before the war. A.S. Johnson and Joe Johnston


----------



## king killer delete

king killer delete said:


> only know Wheeler I want to say that there were several before the war. A.S. Johnson and Joe Johnston



You got me on the other two.


----------



## king killer delete

king killer delete said:


> You got me on the other two.



But I got one for you when was the last time a CSA infantry unit last saw combat.


----------



## Resica

king killer delete said:


> only know Wheeler I want to say that there were several before the war. A.S. Johnson and Joe Johnston



I guess I didn't phrase that question correctly. I meant to ask  what 3 Confederate Generals were U.S. Generals in the Spanish-American war.


----------



## Resica

king killer delete said:


> only know Wheeler I want to say that there were several before the war. A.S. Johnson and Joe Johnston


That sounds about right.


----------



## king killer delete

There were two others that were generals in the U.S. other than Wheeler that were confederate Generals that became U.S. generals in the Spanish American war but I do not know who the other two were. You are correct I just don't know. Now there were also several Col. in the confederate Army that also became U.S. Generals in the Spanish American war. I still wana know when the last time  a confederate infantry unit saw combat. Anybody want to take a stab.


----------



## Resica

king killer delete said:


> There were two others that were generals in the U.S. other than Wheeler that were confederate Generals that became U.S. generals in the Spanish American war but I do not know who the other two were. You are correct I just don't know. Now there were also several Col. in the confederate Army that also became U.S. Generals in the Spanish American war. I still wana know when the last time  a confederate infantry unit saw combat. Anybody want to take a stab.



Need to think on that one a bit.


----------



## Resica

king killer delete said:


> But I got one for you when was the last time a CSA infantry unit last saw combat.



Was it in the continental U.S.?


----------



## king killer delete

Resica said:


> Was it in the continental U.S.?


no and it has been in the last several years.


----------



## westcobbdog

king killer delete said:


> no and it has been in the last several years.



I was thinking you were refering to combat weeks and months after the surrender.


----------



## Resica

king killer delete said:


> no and it has been in the last several years.



Are you referring to a U.S. military unit that has directly descended from a Confederate unit?


----------



## king killer delete

Resica said:


> Are you referring to a U.S. military unit that has directly descended from a Confederate unit?


Yes sir. They still carry Confederate battle streamers on the unit colors. Southern National Guard units have Confederate battle steamers. The National guard units from the north and regular army units have battle streamers with Blue on top of grey. Southern National Guard units have grey on top of blue. Of course the streamers have the battle name on them but even some of the battles are the Confederate name on the Confederate service streamers. A good example of this is Manassas  on the Confederate and Bull Run on the Union streamers.here were 25 campaigns in the Civil War. The streamers are equally divided with blue and gray. Units that received campaign credit as a confederate unit use the same ribbon with the colors reversed. Blue refers to Federal Service and gray is indicative of the Confederacy, joined together they represent the unification of the country after the Civil War.


----------



## Resica

That's interesting, did not know that. Was the infantry unit you speak of from Georgia?


----------



## Resica

I don't know when the last time a Confederate infantry unit saw action.  Somewhere in Afghanistan ?


----------



## Milkman

I'm lost on this ????
And I am using only a phone from behind enemy lines

In DC with my son and grandsons


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I'm lost on this ????
> And I am using only a phone from behind enemy lines
> 
> In DC with my son and grandsons



You be careful!


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> You be careful!



Milk, don't hold back like Jubal Early, take em out!


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Milk, don't hold back like Jubal Early, take em out!



Don't be blaming Jube!


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> You be careful!



I was last here in 2003
I drove to Alexandria then and used the metro to get around
We used the truck to drive downtown this time due to my sons mobility problems. I am now a firm believer that whomever laid out the streets in DC was an idiot ?


We are going to Manassas and on to Appomattox tomorrow. Then home on Wednesday


----------



## westcobbdog

I went from private to Lt. and swam rivers more than once to evade yanks.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I was last here in 2003
> I drove to Alexandria then and used the metro to get around
> We used the truck to drive downtown this time due to my sons mobility problems. I am now a firm believer that whomever laid out the streets in DC was an idiot &#55357;&#56860;
> 
> 
> We are going to Manassas and on to Appomattox tomorrow. Then home on Wednesday



Made it back today without any major skirmishes or capture.   I put my SCV card back in my wallet and tag back on my truck today 

Mannassas was a great place to visit and we got to join in on a ranger led talk and walkabout. Drove about the place for a while too.  Appomattox............ not so great IMO, but I had high expectations.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> I guess I didn't phrase that question correctly. I meant to ask  what 3 Confederate Generals were U.S. Generals in the Spanish-American war.



 The 3 Confederate generals I was thinking of that served in the Spanish American War as U.S. generals were Thomas Rosser, Joseph Wheeler and Fitzhugh Lee.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> I went from private to Lt. and swam rivers more than once to evade yanks.


I'll need another hint Cobb.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Made it back today without any major skirmishes or capture.   I put my SCV card back in my wallet and tag back on my truck today
> 
> Mannassas was a great place to visit and we got to join in on a ranger led talk and walkabout. Drove about the place for a while too.  Appomattox............ not so great IMO, but I had high expectations.


Too bad you couldn't be at Appomattox for the 150th. Glad you're back safe and had a good time.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> I'll need another hint Cobb.



Cavalryman.


----------



## Resica

Are you talking pvt. to lt. or pvt. to lt. general?


----------



## Milkman

Whilst yall boys are posing these hardball hairpulling questions I will lob another softball out there

Everyone in the civilized world knows that Generals Lee and Grant met in the McLean parlor on that April day in 1865.

But they met again a day or two later. Where was this meeting ?


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Whilst yall boys are posing these hardball hairpulling questions I will lob another softball out ther
> Everyone in the civilized world knows that Generals Lee and Grant met in the McLean parlor on that April day in 1865.
> 
> But they met again a day or two later. Where was this meeting ?



Under an apple tree?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Are you talking pvt. to lt. or pvt. to lt. general?



Gen Forrest it is.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Under an apple tree?



No, that reference to an apple tree was to where Gen. Lee waited while messages passed between him and Grant before the surrender.   There is actually a roadside marker located where that apple tree was.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Whilst yall boys are posing these hardball hairpulling questions I will lob another softball out there
> 
> Everyone in the civilized world knows that Generals Lee and Grant met in the McLean parlor on that April day in 1865.
> 
> But they met again a day or two later. Where was this meeting ?


The Waffle House in Farmville?  I don't know.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> The Waffle House in Farmville?  I don't know.



They met on horseback down near the Appomattox River. They never dismounted, or at least that is how the Ranger at the Park tells it. 

A little free trivia.  The McLean house was disassembled in the 1890s by the government for the purpose of rebuilding in the DC area for an attraction of sorts.  But it never happened. The materials kinda laid there and got into bad shape. Then about 50 years later in around 1940 somebody decided to put it back together and cash in on folks like us. 

I think only the brick would have been of much use.


----------



## westcobbdog

name at least five CSA General's that were killed in action at Franklin, Tn.


----------



## JustUs4All

If we can do it a few at a time, I will start with Pat Clebourn and Granberry of TX.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> If we can do it a few at a time, I will start with Pat Clebourn and Granberry of TX.



Yes sir, those were 2 huge losses for the South.
Hiram Granbury was daring and led his Texans on a wicked night bayonet attack on hundreds of yanks cowering in a gulch at Picketts Mill. Pat Cleburne proposed arming colored folks to fight for our cause and was frowned upon. Much later Gen. Lee proposed the same thing, just too late. 

3 to go.


----------



## Resica

I know I've seen all 5 names but I'll have to think hard to come up with them. I'll give it some thought.


----------



## Milkman

It was the military death of Hood, about 6 months too late.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> It was the military death of Hood, about 6 months too late.



To me what he did at Nashville was even worse..overall he was a poor Commanding General. Gen. Forrest wanted to flank the yanks outta' their holes at Nashville but Hood was an idjit, to put it kindly.


----------



## westcobbdog

Two more CSA Generals to die at Franklin,TN: 

States Rights Gist from SC  died in front of his men near the union lines.

And Otto Strahl (sp) from Ohio, who died in the union trenches passing loaded guns up to be fired by his troops. His last words were "keep on firing".

that make four...
one to go if anyone wants to google. Think 6 died total in that battle.


----------



## Resica

John C. Carter and John Adams appear to be the other 2.


----------



## Milkman

Somebody famous died 150 years ago this week................. or maybe infamous in some households.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Somebody famous died 150 years ago this week................. or maybe infamous in some households.


At the hands of JWB?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> John C. Carter and John Adams appear to be the other 2.



that's correct.

The thing about battle of Franklin that is so amazing was it's charge was bigger than Picketts and longer and foolishly under supported.

Picketts charge was around 12,000 men over what a mile or so, supported by 150 cannon...a bunch of batteries pounded the federals before the charge. But at Franklin, 
20,000 men charged around 2 miles over mostly open plain supported by 1 lousy battery. They took the federal center and held it a few hours before being driven off.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Somebody famous died 150 years ago this week................. or maybe infamous in some households.





westcobbdog said:


> At the hands of JWB?



I wonder if reconstruction would have been better for our states if Lincoln had lived ??????


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I wonder if reconstruction would have been better for our states if Lincoln had lived ??????



yes it would have been much easier...Andrew Johnson of tn er see did not like the South.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> that's correct.
> 
> The thing about battle of Franklin that is so amazing was it's charge was bigger than Picketts and longer and foolishly under supported.
> 
> Picketts charge was around 12,000 men over what a mile or so, supported by 150 cannon...a bunch of batteries pounded the federals before the charge. But at Franklin,
> 20,000 men charged around 2 miles over mostly open plain supported by 1 lousy battery. They took the federal center and held it a few hours before being driven off.


Yet it receives little attention.


----------



## JustUs4All

It amounted to Hood throwing away an army.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> It amounted to Hood throwing away an army.



Hood was hooked on pain medication IMO.   That Yank who shot him at Chickamauga should have aimed higher.


----------



## Scrapy

How many of yall get on here via Google? Have you noticed the funny little cartoon about the Hunley? Ha ha ha . Resica. Getting your kicks yet?


----------



## Resica

Scrapy said:


> How many of yall get on here via Google? Have you noticed the funny little cartoon about the Hunley? Ha ha ha . Resica. Getting your kicks yet?



Haven't seen it.  Don't understand your question, please elaborate.


----------



## BriarPatch99

This may have already been asked .... but I ran across this doing my research .....

Who was Gordon's "Bull"?


----------



## westcobbdog

BriarPatch99 said:


> This may have already been asked .... but I ran across this doing my research .....
> 
> Who was Gordon's "Bull"?



General Paxton?


----------



## BriarPatch99

> General Paxton?


 .... Sorry no ...


Hint: Georgia 26th ...


----------



## Artfuldodger

BriarPatch99 said:


> .... Sorry no ...
> 
> 
> Hint: Georgia 26th ...



You been reading Ward's History of Coffee County?


----------



## BriarPatch99

Many times!!! I find something new each time ...  "the Bull" was homegrown!!


----------



## westcobbdog

artillerist?


----------



## BriarPatch99

Coffee County born ....



> Erwin Spivey
> Erwin Spivey, known by the Armies North and South as "Gordon's Bull,"  he was in Company E. 26th, Georgia. Mr. Spivey had a tremendous voice,
> loud, wild and weird. He could squeal and yell and bellow like a bull
> and be heard for miles around. He, Erwin Spivey trained his voice in such a
> way as to give it carrying power. He was the talk of both Armies. He belonged to Gordon's Brigade which was a terror to the Northern Army. The  Yankee Army could recognize the strange voice of  Erwin Spivey and they knew that Gordon was after them. When the Yankees would hear him, it is said that the soldiers would look at each other and say “ Boys, there is trouble ahead. Gordon's Brigade is on the move and Gordon's Bull is giving the alarm”. It is said that many of the weak kneed Yankees would break ranks and run for their lives when they heard the yell of Gordon's Bull!


----------



## Milkman

Nothing to do with the trivia, just wanted to post this quote by a great man.


" I tried all in my power to avert this war. I saw it coming for twelve years. I worked night and day to prevent it, but I could not. The North was mad and blind; it would not let us govern ourselves, and so the war came, and now it must go on till the last man of this generation falls in his tracks, and his children seize the musket and fight our battle, unless you acknowledge our right to self government. 
We are not fighting for slavery. We are fighting for Independence, and that, or extermination."

President Jefferson Davis, Confederate States of America.


----------



## westcobbdog

My poor placement of men and cannon allowed the blue bellies to waltz up Missionary Ridge and capture 1/3 of my armies total cannon.


----------



## westcobbdog

In 1859 this later Union General shot his wife's boyfriend dead in the streets of Baltimore. He got off when his Attorney devised what was the first temporary insanity plea.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> My poor placement of men and cannon allowed the blue bellies to waltz up Missionary Ridge and capture 1/3 of my armies total cannon.



Good question.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> In 1859 this later Union General shot his wife's boyfriend dead in the streets of Baltimore. He got off when his Attorney devised what was the first temporary insanity plea.


That sounds like Major General Dan Sickles.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> That sounds like Major General Dan Sickles.



Yes, Dan Sickles it is.


----------



## dawg7478

westcobbdog said:


> My poor placement of men and cannon allowed the blue bellies to waltz up Missionary Ridge and capture 1/3 of my armies total cannon.



Would that be Bragg?


----------



## westcobbdog

dawg7478 said:


> Would that be Bragg?



Correct. Davis' Old Croonie who was a bitter, rather bad General Officer. The outcome of losing Chattanooga then the Atl. campaign may have been different with better leadership.

Your up, toss out a question Dawg7478.


----------



## westcobbdog

Where could captured rebel prisoners have a shot of whiskey at the local bar then mingle with ladies of the night? ( Till the practice was harshly halted )


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Where could captured rebel prisoners have a shot of whiskey at the local bar then mingle with ladies of the night? ( Till the practice was harshly halted )



Camp Douglas?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Camp Douglas?



Correct Resic, your turn.


----------



## Resica

Ok. Let me think a little.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Union General in the Atlanta Campaign had a nickname that matched a card game.


----------



## Resica

Who was the youngest general in the Civil War?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Who was the youngest general in the Civil War?



I will guess JEB Stuart


----------



## JustUs4All

I will guess Custer.


----------



## Resica

This fellow was a Yankee. Lived not too far from where I do.


----------



## Nicodemus

JustUs4All said:


> I will guess Custer.





That would be my guess as well.


----------



## Resica

This fellow was a 5th cousin to George Custer but I believe he was 4 years younger than Gen. Custer when he became a general.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> This fellow was a 5th cousin to George Custer but I believe he was 4 years younger than Gen. Custer when he became a general.



It isn't that idjit Judson Kilpatrick is it?  (Kilcavalry)


----------



## Milkman

Not a question or answer, just a bit of trivia to inject.  I found this in a book I am reading.

Everyone on the planet is familiar with the 13th amendment to the US Constitution which abolished slavery in the US.  However, there was an earlier attempt to make a constitutional amendment which would have been the 13th.

It is known as the Corbin Bill. This was introduced in March of 1861.   It would have been an amendment that protected "domestic institutions" (slavery).  It never got anywhere or even reached a vote and technically is still an "open item" in the house.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corwin_Amendment


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> It isn't that idjit Judson Kilpatrick is it?  (Kilcavalry)



(Hint). His first name was Galusha.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> (Hint). His first name was Galusha.



Another hint please...like which theater was he in. 
Chamberlin?


----------



## Resica

In 1864 his regiment was in Benjamin Butler's Army around Bermuda Hundred.  He was promoted to Brigadier after being wounded at the 2nd Battle of Fort Fisher.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> In 1864 his regiment was in Benjamin Butler's Army around Bermuda Hundred.  He was promoted to Brigadier after being wounded at the 2nd Battle of Fort Fisher.



I am stumped Resic, this is a good question. 

Here's another Yank themed question:

Who was the highest ranking Union General Officer killed in the war?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> I am stumped Resic, this is a good question.
> 
> Here's another Yank themed question:
> 
> Who was the highest ranking Union General Officer killed in the war?


I'll guess a John. Reynolds or Sedgewick? i don't know which.


I'll let my question simmer some more.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Who was the highest ranking Union General Officer killed in the war?





Resica said:


> I'll guess a John. Reynolds or Sedgewick? i don't know which.
> 
> 
> I'll let my question simmer some more.



I think Gary is right with Sedgewick.  I remember reading another forum where those two and McPherson were all ranked similarly.


----------



## westcobbdog

General Sedgewick  is incorrect, but good guess. I think Sedgewick was known as Uncle John and proclaimed " they couldn't hit an elephant from that distance" right before a bullet crashed into his head. Hope I have my bluebellies right.

*think Atlanta campaign.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> I think Gary is right with Sedgewick.  I remember reading another forum where those two and McPherson were all ranked similarly.





westcobbdog said:


> General Sedgewick  is incorrect, but good guess. I think Sedgewick was known as Uncle John and proclaimed " they couldn't hit an elephant from that distance" right before a bullet crashed into his head. Hope I have my bluebellies right.
> 
> *think Atlanta campaign.



Atlanta campaign would suggest McPherson as I stated above. But as I also stated the other forums discussion seems to think Sedgwick ranked McPherson


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Atlanta campaign would suggest McPherson as I stated above. But as I also stated the other forums discussion seems to think Sedgwick ranked McPherson



Interesting Milk, I was quoting the al Jazeera constitution ( AJC ) historical Civil War writer guy.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Interesting Milk, I was quoting the al Jazeera constitution ( AJC ) historical Civil War writer guy.



 I doubt I could find that other forums discussion to  share.  
I do remember that all 3 held  the same rank. I think it kinda gets into a quandary about length of service, etc. in determining who ranks who.


----------



## Resica

My youngest general was Galusha Pennypacker.


----------



## Resica

I have another.  I've read that this is the northernmost memorial monument for a Confederate officer. It's located in Mechanicsburg, Pennsylvania. The monument was paid for by local Pennsylvania residents. What general is the monument for?  Hints will certainly be given , if necessary.


----------



## westcobbdog

I will guess General Barksdale for no reason other than he lost his life in Pa.


----------



## Resica

This man was a cavalry officer and I don't believe he was attached to Jeb Stuart's command.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> I have another.  I've read that this is the northernmost memorial monument for a Confederate officer. It's located in Mechanicsburg, Pennsylvania. The monument was paid for by local Pennsylvania residents. What general is the monument for?  Hints will certainly be given , if necessary.



Is the monument to this fellow for putting out the fire the Yanks started ?


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Is the monument to this fellow for putting out the fire the Yanks started ?



I don't think so. The fire was in Wrightsville, Pennsylvania. Mechanicsburg is 40 miles northwest of there, near our State Capitol at Harrisburg.


----------



## westcobbdog

I will guess Rooney Lee. Good thing its not three strikes your out.


----------



## Resica

This guy screened the van of the army headed to what turned out to be Gettysburg. He was with Ewell.


----------



## westcobbdog

I am stumped, maybe give a few hints Resic.
Good question as usual.

Here's one that has no right answer, so its subjective to a degree: 

What is generally considered the worst month for the Southern Confederacy in its brief existence, aside from April 65?


----------



## Resica

He died 12 days after being severely wounded at Cloyd's Mt. on May 9th 1864. A union surgeon had amputated his arm.


----------



## JustUs4All

July 63 by a mile.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> July 63 by a mile.



That is the first month I thought of too with the losses at Vicksburg and Gettysburg.  
But I didnt respond because I got to wondering about earlier on with the Naval blockades and loss of port cities. Also all the losses in the spring of 62 in the west, particularly Miss/Tenn.

Interested to see what the source westcobb is quoting says.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> July 63 by a mile.



I agree with this today. The fall of Vicksburg and the Battle of Gettysburg. However, I don't believe back then that Gettysburg was necessarily considered a horrible defeat at the time.  The  thought that this was the high water mark of the Confederacy didn't come until later. The Confederacy still had a lot of fight in them after this month.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> I am stumped, maybe give a few hints Resic.
> Good question as usual.
> 
> Here's one that has no right answer, so its subjective to a degree:
> 
> What is generally considered the worst month for the Southern Confederacy in its brief existence, aside from April 65?





JustUs4All said:


> July 63 by a mile.





Milkman said:


> That is the first month I thought of too with the losses at Vicksburg and Gettysburg.
> But I didnt respond because I got to wondering about earlier on with the Naval blockades and loss of port cities. Also all the losses in the spring of 62 in the west, particularly Miss/Tenn.
> 
> Interested to see what the source westcobb is quoting says.





Resica said:


> I agree with this today. The fall of Vicksburg and the Battle of Gettysburg. However, I don't believe back then that Gettysburg was necessarily considered a horrible defeat at the time.  The  thought that this was the high water mark of the Confederacy didn't come until later. The Confederacy still had a lot of fight in them after this month.



Very good perspective Gary. I suppose I was thinking along those lines. One thing that trip to Gettysburg did was resupply Lee's Army with animals and the summer bounty of the Pa farmland. 

I have been thinking on this and have decided that the answer may be some month during the last half of 64 with all the battles and loss of life in northern Va and  Ga going on.  Lots of starvation and shelling going on around Petersburg.   Lots of good southern boys walked home or walked across the line and got food during those months in the trenches.


----------



## westcobbdog

I am thinking July 63', too, with Vicksburg ( 28,000) and Gettysburg (16,000?) troop losses in Killed, Missing and Wounded men, leaving a huge void in manpower for the cause, never to be replaced.


----------



## Resica

Heck, at Gettysburg the Confederates gave as good as they got. They put a big hurt on those Yankees. It's like a sporting event, probably one or two things one way or another and we may know of this battle differently.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> He died 12 days after being severely wounded at Cloyd's Mt. on May 9th 1864. A union surgeon had amputated his arm.



His initials are A. J.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> His initials are A. J.



I was gonna guess Henry Heth!


----------



## siberian1

Albert Jenkins


----------



## Resica

siberian1 said:


> Albert Jenkins



Bingo!


----------



## siberian1

Great thread.  Keep it up!!


----------



## Resica

siberian1 said:


> Great thread.  Keep it up!!


Your turn.


----------



## siberian1

Who was the last man killed in the civil war?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Your turn.



Also remember that we don't Google for answers in our game

Your turn !!


----------



## siberian1

Milkman said:


> Also remember that we don't Google for answers in our game
> 
> Your turn !!



Good rule!!


----------



## Milkman

siberian1 said:


> Who was the last man killed in the civil war?



I don't know the guy's name but I think it was out in west Texas or maybe Arizona


----------



## westcobbdog

i think it was around 45 days after the fighting stopped but I have only read this once and long ago.

It also could be a Sailor on the Confederate Raider ( bama?) that fought long after surrender.


----------



## siberian1

You guys are in the right area.  He was a union soldier.......


----------



## BubbaFett

siberian1 said:


> You guys are in the right area.  He was a union soldier.......



I think it was J. Williams and he was in a..Illinois or Indiana soldier. He was killed at Palmito(sp?) Ranch in '65. However that was the last man killed in combat on the field and people debate who was the last to die from injuries sustained and that is a whole other can of worms.  

Then again I may be waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay off base because I don't study the WBTS like I use to.


----------



## siberian1

BubbaFett said:


> I think it was J. Williams and he was in a..Illinois or Indiana soldier. He was killed at Palmito(sp?) Ranch in '65. However that was the last man killed in combat on the field and people debate who was the last to die from injuries sustained and that is a whole other can of worms.
> 
> Then again I may be waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay off base because I don't study the WBTS like I use to.



Good job!!


----------



## Milkman

BubbaFett said:


> I think it was J. Williams and he was in a..Illinois or Indiana soldier. He was killed at Palmito(sp?) Ranch in '65. However that was the last man killed in combat on the field and people debate who was the last to die from injuries sustained and that is a whole other can of worms.
> 
> Then again I may be waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay off base because I don't study the WBTS like I use to.



Very true.
I had a GG Grandfather that his daughter swore died in the 1890s from health problems brought on by the hardships of  the war. Rheumatism was a condition he listed on his pension application.


----------



## westcobbdog

Name 2 Confederate General Officers who excelled without formal military training.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Name 2 Confederate General Officers who excelled without formal military training.



I suspect there were dozens. Politicians of the day were felt to be good officers for some reason. 

  The most famous one that is usually cited is N. B. Forrest.  There were a couple from my home area who were brothers  Howell and TRR Cobb.


----------



## Resica

How about Pat Cleburne?


----------



## BubbaFett

siberian1 said:


> Good job!!



Thanks.   Material culture is more my thing but sometimes I remember names and such.


----------



## westcobbdog

This yank managed the surrender at Appomattox after the paperwork had been signed.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> This yank managed the surrender at Appomattox after the paperwork had been signed.



I will say Chamberlain, the dyank hero of the second day at Gettysburg. 
The record shows he made his men show great respect to our boys during that humiliating experience.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I will say Chamberlain, the dyank hero of the second day at Gettysburg.
> The record shows he made his men show great respect to our boys during that humiliating experience.



But was he? I'm sure there were many other colonels that did outstanding things(on both sides) that day. Did he really save the left flank? There was an entire Union Corps behind those round tops that were doing nothing as I understand it.  Would his failure to repel the left flank attacks end in doom in gloom for the Union, I doubt it. Seems like a decent man, by the way.


----------



## BubbaFett

Resica said:


> But was he?



No.   His role has been played up over the years by him and by others who liked the story more than the facts. Facts like the 5th Corps was on it's way to the Round Tops and would have easily thrown back and Confederate forces.
 Also Oates had just a few more men than the Chamberlain did and of those they were exhausted and running low on supplies and he had already given the order to retreat by the time the 20th Maine attacked. 
Also there has been doubt cast as to whether or not JLC even gave the order, Spears saying he and others never heard a formal command.  I mean the he was an ok commander and he did do well in the war and all that but he was shameless self promoter. Also he seemed to be sick/injured and out of service leaving the day to day operations to the rest of the officers(which is tedious) but up and ready for glory when it was happening.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I will say Chamberlain, the dyank hero of the second day at Gettysburg.
> The record shows he made his men show great respect to our boys during that humiliating experience.



Yep JC is who I was thinking of.


----------



## Milkman

Here is one that yall may not know but I will pose it as a question to see.  Justus4all is disqualified from answering this one. 

When Richmond fell in early April 1865 the Confederate Government had to bail out and head south.  There was large amounts of materials and personnel in tow. There were considerable amounts of money and other valuables being carried.

The Confederate treasury and the funds/gold from the Richmond banks were along as well. 

The Confederate treasury was gone by early to mid May. What happened to it?


----------



## Resica

The Yankees took it. I don't know.


----------



## westcobbdog

Mostly dispensed to pay soldiers, pay the many troop escort,ect..some was stolen by reb bushwhackers I think.


----------



## Resica

Who did Stonewall Jackson promote from being a major on his staff to brigadier general in command of the Stonewall Brigade in Nov. 1862?


----------



## king killer delete

Resica said:


> But was he? I'm sure there were many other colonels that did outstanding things(on both sides) that day. Did he really save the left flank? There was an entire Union Corps behind those round tops that were doing nothing as I understand it.  Would his failure to repel the left flank attacks end in doom in gloom for the Union, I doubt it. Seems like a decent man, by the way.


 Got a street name after him in the state of Georgia. Chamberlain Ave. on Ft Gordon.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Mostly dispensed to pay soldiers, pay the many troop escort,ect..some was stolen by reb bushwhackers I think.



Correct

The Richmond bank deposits is what went missing


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> Who did Stonewall Jackson promote from being a major on his staff to brigadier general in command of the Stonewall Brigade in Nov. 1862?



Hint- He was killed at Chancellorsville.


----------



## srb

Did Sc want to leave the union because of the fed tax imposed on them?


----------



## Milkman

srb said:


> Did Sc want to leave the union because of the fed tax imposed on them?



I would say yes, among other reasons.


----------



## BubbaFett

srb said:


> Did Sc want to leave the union because of the fed tax imposed on them?



Interpret how you will but here is their declaration of secession......

South Carolina

Declaration of the Immediate Causes Which Induce and Justify the Secession of South Carolina from the Federal Union

The people of the State of South Carolina, in Convention assembled, on the 26th day of April, A.D., 1852, declared that the frequent violations of the Constitution of the United States, by the Federal Government, and its encroachments upon the reserved rights of the States, fully justified this State in then withdrawing from the Federal Union; but in deference to the opinions and wishes of the other slaveholding States, she forbore at that time to exercise this right. Since that time, these encroachments have continued to increase, and further forbearance ceases to be a virtue.

And now the State of South Carolina having resumed her separate and equal place among nations, deems it due to herself, to the remaining United States of America, and to the nations of the world, that she should declare the immediate causes which have led to this act.
In the year 1765, that portion of the British Empire embracing Great Britain, undertook to make laws for the government of that portion composed of the thirteen American Colonies. A struggle for the right of self-government ensued, which resulted, on the 4th of July, 1776, in a Declaration, by the Colonies, "that they are, and of right ought to be, FREE AND INDEPENDENT STATES; and that, as free and independent States, they have full power to levy war, conclude peace, contract alliances, establish commerce, and to do all other acts and things which independent States may of right do."

They further solemnly declared that whenever any "form of government becomes destructive of the ends for which it was established, it is the right of the people to alter or abolish it, and to institute a new government." Deeming the Government of Great Britain to have become destructive of these ends, they declared that the Colonies "are absolved from all allegiance to the British Crown, and that all political connection between them and the State of Great Britain is, and ought to be, totally dissolved."

In pursuance of this Declaration of Independence, each of the thirteen States proceeded to exercise its separate sovereignty; adopted for itself a Constitution, and appointed officers for the administration of government in all its departments-- Legislative, Executive and Judicial. For purposes of defense, they united their arms and their counsels; and, in 1778, they entered into a League known as the Articles of Confederation, whereby they agreed to entrust the administration of their external relations to a common agent, known as the Congress of the United States, expressly declaring, in the first Article "that each State retains its sovereignty, freedom and independence, and every power, jurisdiction and right which is not, by this Confederation, expressly delegated to the United States in Congress assembled."

Under this Confederation the war of the Revolution was carried on, and on the 3rd of September, 1783, the contest ended, and a definite Treaty was signed by Great Britain, in which she acknowledged the independence of the Colonies in the following terms: "ARTICLE 1-- His Britannic Majesty acknowledges the said United States, viz: New Hampshire, Massachusetts Bay, Rhode Island and Providence Plantations, Connecticut, New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Delaware, Maryland, Virginia, North Carolina, South Carolina and Georgia, to be FREE, SOVEREIGN AND INDEPENDENT STATES; that he treats with them as such; and for himself, his heirs and successors, relinquishes all claims to the government, propriety and territorial rights of the same and every part thereof."

Thus were established the two great principles asserted by the Colonies, namely: the right of a State to govern itself; and the right of a people to abolish a Government when it becomes destructive of the ends for which it was instituted. And concurrent with the establishment of these principles, was the fact, that each Colony became and was recognized by the mother Country a FREE, SOVEREIGN AND INDEPENDENT STATE.

In 1787, Deputies were appointed by the States to revise the Articles of Confederation, and on 17th September, 1787, these Deputies recommended for the adoption of the States, the Articles of Union, known as the Constitution of the United States.

The parties to whom this Constitution was submitted, were the several sovereign States; they were to agree or disagree, and when nine of them agreed the compact was to take effect among those concurring; and the General Government, as the common agent, was then invested with their authority.

If only nine of the thirteen States had concurred, the other four would have remained as they then were-- separate, sovereign States, independent of any of the provisions of the Constitution. In fact, two of the States did not accede to the Constitution until long after it had gone into operation among the other eleven; and during that interval, they each exercised the functions of an independent nation.

By this Constitution, certain duties were imposed upon the several States, and the exercise of certain of their powers was restrained, which necessarily implied their continued existence as sovereign States. But to remove all doubt, an amendment was added, which declared that the powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States, respectively, or to the people. On the 23d May , 1788, South Carolina, by a Convention of her People, passed an Ordinance assenting to this Constitution, and afterwards altered her own Constitution, to conform herself to the obligations she had undertaken.

Thus was established, by compact between the States, a Government with definite objects and powers, limited to the express words of the grant. This limitation left the whole remaining mass of power subject to the clause reserving it to the States or to the people, and rendered unnecessary any specification of reserved rights.

We hold that the Government thus established is subject to the two great principles asserted in the Declaration of Independence; and we hold further, that the mode of its formation subjects it to a third fundamental principle, namely: the law of compact. We maintain that in every compact between two or more parties, the obligation is mutual; that the failure of one of the contracting parties to perform a material part of the agreement, entirely releases the obligation of the other; and that where no arbiter is provided, each party is remitted to his own judgment to determine the fact of failure, with all its consequences.

In the present case, that fact is established with certainty. We assert that fourteen of the States have deliberately refused, for years past, to fulfill their constitutional obligations, and we refer to their own Statutes for the proof.

The Constitution of the United States, in its fourth Article, provides as follows: "No person held to service or labor in one State, under the laws thereof, escaping into another, shall, in consequence of any law or regulation therein, be discharged from such service or labor, but shall be delivered up, on claim of the party to whom such service or labor may be due."

This stipulation was so material to the compact, that without it that compact would not have been made. The greater number of the contracting parties held slaves, and they had previously evinced their estimate of the value of such a stipulation by making it a condition in the Ordinance for the government of the territory ceded by Virginia, which now composes the States north of the Ohio River.

The same article of the Constitution stipulates also for rendition by the several States of fugitives from justice from the other States.

The General Government, as the common agent, passed laws to carry into effect these stipulations of the States. For many years these laws were executed. But an increasing hostility on the part of the non-slaveholding States to the institution of slavery, has led to a disregard of their obligations, and the laws of the General Government have ceased to effect the objects of the Constitution. The States of Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, Massachusetts, Connecticut, Rhode Island, New York, Pennsylvania, Illinois, Indiana, Michigan, Wisconsin and Iowa, have enacted laws which either nullify the Acts of Congress or render useless any attempt to execute them. In many of these States the fugitive is discharged from service or labor claimed, and in none of them has the State Government complied with the stipulation made in the Constitution. The State of New Jersey, at an early day, passed a law in conformity with her constitutional obligation; but the current of anti-slavery feeling has led her more recently to enact laws which render inoperative the remedies provided by her own law and by the laws of Congress. In the State of New York even the right of transit for a slave has been denied by her tribunals; and the States of Ohio and Iowa have refused to surrender to justice fugitives charged with murder, and with inciting servile insurrection in the State of Virginia. Thus the constituted compact has been deliberately broken and disregarded by the non-slaveholding States, and the consequence follows that South Carolina is released from her obligation.

The ends for which the Constitution was framed are declared by itself to be "to form a more perfect union, establish justice, insure domestic tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general welfare, and secure the blessings of liberty to ourselves and our posterity."
These ends it endeavored to accomplish by a Federal Government, in which each State was recognized as an equal, and had separate control over its own institutions. The right of property in slaves was recognized by giving to free persons distinct political rights, by giving them the right to represent, and burthening them with direct taxes for three-fifths of their slaves; by authorizing the importation of slaves for twenty years; and by stipulating for the rendition of fugitives from labor.

We affirm that these ends for which this Government was instituted have been defeated, and the Government itself has been made destructive of them by the action of the non-slaveholding States. Those States have assume the right of deciding upon the propriety of our domestic institutions; and have denied the rights of property established in fifteen of the States and recognized by the Constitution; they have denounced as sinful the institution of slavery; they have permitted open establishment among them of societies, whose avowed object is to disturb the peace and to eloign the property of the citizens of other States. They have encouraged and assisted thousands of our slaves to leave their homes; and those who remain, have been incited by emissaries, books and pictures to servile insurrection.

For twenty-five years this agitation has been steadily increasing, until it has now secured to its aid the power of the common Government. Observing the *forms* [emphasis in the original] of the Constitution, a sectional party has found within that Article establishing the Executive Department, the means of subverting the Constitution itself. A geographical line has been drawn across the Union, and all the States north of that line have united in the election of a man to the high office of President of the United States, whose opinions and purposes are hostile to slavery. He is to be entrusted with the administration of the common Government, because he has declared that that "Government cannot endure permanently half slave, half free," and that the public mind must rest in the belief that slavery is in the course of ultimate extinction.

This sectional combination for the submersion of the Constitution, has been aided in some of the States by elevating to citizenship, persons who, by the supreme law of the land, are incapable of becoming citizens; and their votes have been used to inaugurate a new policy, hostile to the South, and destructive of its beliefs and safety.

On the 4th day of March next, this party will take possession of the Government. It has announced that the South shall be excluded from the common territory, that the judicial tribunals shall be made sectional, and that a war must be waged against slavery until it shall cease throughout the United States.

The guaranties of the Constitution will then no longer exist; the equal rights of the States will be lost. The slaveholding States will no longer have the power of self-government, or self-protection, and the Federal Government will have become their enemy.

Sectional interest and animosity will deepen the irritation, and all hope of remedy is rendered vain, by the fact that public opinion at the North has invested a great political error with the sanction of more erroneous religious belief.

We, therefore, the People of South Carolina, by our delegates in Convention assembled, appealing to the Supreme Judge of the world for the rectitude of our intentions, have solemnly declared that the Union heretofore existing between this State and the other States of North America, is dissolved, and that the State of South Carolina has resumed her position among the nations of the world, as a separate and independent State; with full power to levy war, conclude peace, contract alliances, establish commerce, and to do all other acts and things which independent States may of right do.


Adopted December 24, 1860


----------



## Milkman

Gentle reminder that this is a trivia, and question and answer thread. 
Minor discussion is good but lets leave the heavy political stuff for another thread.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Gentle reminder that this is a trivia, and question and answer thread.
> Minor discussion is good but lets leave the heavy political stuff for another thread.



that SC proclamation did not hold water with this fella, who borrowed a boat around Beaufort and headed straight to the union fleet blockading the area.


----------



## srb

What was the commanders name who didn't listen to lee,Then lost what would have been a win for the south?Cant remember the battle he turned his troops/or didn't fight for the battle?Just left...What I can rember was if he had won that would have changed some of the war...


----------



## Milkman

srb said:


> What was the commanders name who didn't listen to lee,Then lost what would have been a win for the south?Cant remember the battle he turned his troops/or didn't fight for the battle?Just left...What I can rember was if he had won that would have changed some of the war...



Your question makes me thing of Ewell at Gettysburg. Lees infamous directions to him to take the position "if practicable "


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Your question makes me thing of Ewell at Gettysburg. Lees infamous directions to him to take the position "if practicable "



I wish Hood in Ga. would have issued such open ended orders. Maybe the yanks horde would have been sent packin.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> Who did Stonewall Jackson promote from being a major on his staff to brigadier general in command of the Stonewall Brigade in Nov. 1862?



He was Brigadier General Elisha Paxton.


----------



## Resica

Who is this guy?


----------



## srb

*???*



Milkman said:


> Your question makes me thing of Ewell at Gettysburg. Lees infamous directions to him to take the position "if practicable "



I remenmber watching pbs,The guy doing history lesson was??He  has done a lot with the civil war....His words best I can remember It was a mountain side battle/he left his post or he lost his mind .... Just something sticks out about the way he said it on pbs...I wish I could remember all the details!!!!


----------



## JustUs4All

Resica said:


> Who is this guy?


Looks ghostly, sort of gray.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Looks ghostly, sort of gray.



He does doesn't he.  That's him! John Singleton Mosby.


----------



## Resica

I believe I liked that. I'll try it again. Who's this guy?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> I believe I liked that. I'll try it again. Who's this guy?



Gen Morgan who escaped yank prison only to be given up  (and murdered by union cavalry) later in Tennersee. The women that gave him up for the reward money was later shot down by one of Morgan's men. Gen Morgan was Bro. in law to a few Generals like Basil Duke, I think.


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> that SC proclamation did not hold water with this fella, who borrowed a boat around Beaufort and headed straight to the union fleet blockading the area.



here's one unanswered.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Hint- He was killed at Chancellorsville.



this one is unanswered,too.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> this one is unanswered,too.



I went ahead and gave the answer to that one Cobb. Brigadier General Elisha Paxton.


----------



## Resica

Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> I went ahead and gave the answer to that one Cobb. Brigadier General Elisha Paxton.



think this man's nickname was Bull. he was a big ol' fella.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Who am I?



great question Resica, looks like Gen. Elsey a bit.


----------



## westcobbdog

This yank was taken at a young age from his parents home and raised by a man who was later a Union Commander. The young lad filled a void for the folks who had lost their only son. He later became pretty good (unfortunately) at running various ships due to this guys training and guidance. This man retained his birth fathers name, however. He was a cajun fella by birth.

hint: learned of this story while on vacation near Mobile last week.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> think this man's nickname was Bull. he was a big ol' fella.


I think you're correct..



westcobbdog said:


> great question Resica, looks like Gen. Elsey a bit.


This guy commanded  the "  Army of Northwest" at one time.


westcobbdog said:


> This yank was taken at a young age from his parents home and raised by a man who was later a Union Commander. The young lad filled a void for the folks who had lost their only son. He later became pretty good (unfortunately) at running various ships due to this guys training and guidance. This man retained his birth fathers name, however. He was a cajun fella by birth.
> 
> hint: learned of this story while on vacation near Mobile last week.



 ________ the Torpedoes? David Farragut?


----------



## Milkman

Who made this statement ??

"Any people, anywhere, being inclined and having the power, have the right to rise up and shake off the existing government, and form a new one that suits them better. This is a most valuable and most sacred right - a right which we hope and believe is to liberate the world. Nor is this right confined to cases in which the whole people of an existing government may choose to exercise it. Any portion of such people that can, may revolutionize, and make their own, of so many of the territory as they inhabit."


----------



## Resica

Thomas Jefferson?


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Thomas Jefferson?



After his time


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> I think you're correct..
> 
> 
> This guy commanded  the "  Army of Northwest" at one time.
> 
> 
> ________ the Torpedoes? David Farragut?



You nailed it.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> After his time



Jeff Davis.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Jeff Davis.



Very close guess............. 

this fellow was known for his " honesty"


----------



## Resica

Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Abraham Lincoln.



According to my source that statement was made by Abraham Lincoln  in a speech to congress on January 12, 1848. He obviously changed his mind over a 12 year period.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> This guy commanded  the "  Army of Northwest" at one time.



I believe he was considered for Corps command at one point. His nickname refers to a mountain chain.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> I believe he was considered for Corps command at one point. His nickname refers to a mountain chain.



must be old Allegehny(sp) or something close....


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> must be old Allegehny(sp) or something close....



Allegheny Johnson it is.


----------



## Resica

I'm getting lazy. Promise I'll get back to questions before too long. Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> I'm getting lazy. Promise I'll get back to questions before too long. Who am I?



Looks like General Pender to me,  thinking he was KIA in Va.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like General Pender to me,  thinking he was KIA in Va.



That's him. He did die in Staunton Virginia. The wound that killed him happened at Gettysburg.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> That's him. He did die in Staunton Virginia. The wound that killed him happened at Gettysburg.



keep em' coming Resic with a few blue bellies thrown in please.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> keep em' coming Resic with a few blue bellies thrown in please.



Ok. I'll look for another now.


----------



## Resica

Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog

General Dodge? better give a few clues,too. Don't know my yanks as well.


----------



## slow motion

John Buford Jr., a Union Cavalry officer. Cool game. Just noticed it.


----------



## westcobbdog

slow motion said:


> John Buford Jr., a Union Cavalry officer. Cool game. Just noticed it.



welcome aboard.


----------



## Resica

slow motion said:


> John Buford Jr., a Union Cavalry officer. Cool game. Just noticed it.



That's him. The real savior for the Union side. Without Buford, the battle would have been far different.  He did quite a bit with 2 cavalry brigades. He doesn't get the credit he deserves,in my opinion. Shame he died of illness 5 months later , still in his 30's. Watching Gettysburg right now. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## westcobbdog

In a single day in this battle nine General Officers were killed in blue and gray each.


----------



## westcobbdog

This Gent arrived on the field just in the nick of time to drive back the blue horde more than once. Who was it and was did he like to wear in battle?


----------



## westcobbdog

How many times was General John B. Gordon shot at the mule shoe and where was the last bullet's blow that finally put him down?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> In a single day in this battle nine General Officers were killed in blue and gray each.



Battle of Franklin?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> This Gent arrived on the field just in the nick of time to drive back the blue horde more than once. Who was it and was did he like to wear in battle?



A.P. Hill? He wore a red shirt.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Battle of Franklin?



Good guess except the Federals had some serious earthworks to hide behind at Franklin as Hood destroyed the rebel army vs it.
Think invasion.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> A.P. Hill? He wore a red shirt.


That's him, math professor Hill.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> That's him, math professor Hill.



I thought Daniel Harvey Hill was the math guy.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Good guess except the Federals had some serious earthworks to hide behind at Franklin as Hood destroyed the rebel army vs it.
> Think invasion.



I'm thinking.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> How many times was General John B. Gordon shot at the mule shoe and where was the last bullet's blow that finally put him down?



I know he was shot a bunch in the "Bloody Lane" at Sharpsburg. Not familiar with his encounters at Spotsylvania.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> How many times was General John B. Gordon shot at the mule shoe and where was the last bullet's blow that finally put him down?



I agree with Gary, you must be thinking of the bloody lane at Sharpsburg.  It was a shot to the face that finally put him down that day.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> I thought Daniel Harvey Hill was the math guy.



yes you are correct. AP had psych issues while DH went on to run UNC or some school like that after the war, while living quite a long life after the war.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I agree with Gary, you must be thinking of the bloody lane at Sharpsburg.  It was a shot to the face that finally put him down that day.



looks like my recollection is failing!


----------



## westcobbdog

westcobbdog said:


> Good guess except the Federals had some serious earthworks to hide behind at Franklin as Hood destroyed the rebel army vs it.
> Think invasion.



Antietam was what I had in mind. Seems like it was really three sep. battles.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Antietam was what I had in mind. Seems like it was really three sep. battles.



Oh ok. Harpers Ferry, South Mountain and Antietam.


----------



## Resica

Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All

Rock.


----------



## king killer delete

George Thomas?


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Rock.





king killer delete said:


> George Thomas?



This fellow was killed in the Virginia. Corps commander.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Who am I?



That looks like an early photo of the Virginian. i thought it was General Thomas. 
Better give a clue please.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> That looks like an early photo of the Virginian. i thought it was General Thomas.
> Better give a clue please.



He said something along the lines of "They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance".


----------



## JustUs4All

Man, that sure looked like Gen. Thomas to me.


----------



## Resica

They certainly resemble one another.


----------



## Resica

Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> He said something along the lines of "They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance".



Uncle John Sedgewick, took a sniper round after exclaming that.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Who am I?



early pic of the beast Ben Butler?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Uncle John Sedgewick, took a sniper round after exclaming that.


  That's him.



westcobbdog said:


> early pic of the beast Ben Butler?



This fellow commanded the Army of Virginia in 1862.


----------



## dawg7478

John Geary?


----------



## dawg7478

No-not Geary-was looking at the wrong photo.


----------



## JustUs4All

Did he get punished at Manassas II?


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Did he get punished at Manassas II?



 Indeed he did. Then sent to Indian country.


----------



## Resica

I think I'll post another southern general, well kind of.


----------



## dawg7478

Resica said:


> Who am I?



It has to be John Pope if he was punished at 2nd Manassas.


----------



## Resica

dawg7478 said:


> It has to be John Pope if he was punished at 2nd Manassas.



It is John Pope.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> I think I'll post another southern general, well kind of.



His nephew invented Coca-Cola.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> His nephew invented Coca-Cola.



Pemberton.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Pemberton.



That's  him. A Pennsylvanian  by birth and the guy in charge when Vicksburg fell.


----------



## westcobbdog

Alright, here's one, paraphrased a bit:

When this Southerner by birth was being recruited to join the Reb army, he replied with with a no thanks and "you fellas will catch the devil before this business is over."  Who was this man?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Alright, here's one, paraphrased a bit:
> 
> When this Southerner by birth was being recruited to join the Reb army, he replied with with a no thanks and "you fellas will catch the devil before this business is over."  Who was this man?


Hmmm. George Thomas?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Hmmm. George Thomas?



No, but good guess. He was a prominent blue belly like Gen Thomas.


----------



## Resica

John Buford?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> John Buford?



La. by birth, and he grew to like water.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> La. by birth, and he grew to like water.



Oh, A navy guy. How about David Farragut?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Oh, A navy guy. How about David Farragut?
> 
> That's him, he probably shortened the war a few years by himself[


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Resica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, A navy guy. How about David Farragut?
> 
> That's him, he probably shortened the war a few years by himself[
> 
> 
> 
> He was born near Knoxville Tennessee but I'll let you slide this time.
Click to expand...


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> westcobbdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was born near Knoxville Tennessee but I'll let you slide this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for real? I read he was a native of La.
Click to expand...


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Resica said:
> 
> 
> 
> for real? I read he was a native of La.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I read anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## westcobbdog

Ok I remember now, he was taken at a young age to live with a family in La. and grew up there. His new family had lost their only son. Thanks Resic.


----------



## westcobbdog

Ok here's one: this yank General was a big man, 6'5+ and all of 260lbs. He was wounded a time or two and captured in Va I think but after the big house burning party Sherman held ( aka March to the Sea ) he was briefly Military Gov. of the Savannah District. He survived the war of northern aggression.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Ok here's one: this yank General was a big man, 6'5+ and all of 260lbs. He was wounded a time or two and captured in Va I think but after the big house burning party Sherman held ( aka March to the Sea ) he was briefly Military Gov. of the Savannah District. He survived the war of northern aggression.



Hmmm.


----------



## westcobbdog

I guess the question was too obscure.. big General Geary is the answer. 

One more question:

What state had the most engagements/battles in the war?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> I guess the question was too obscure.. big General Geary is the answer.
> 
> One more question:
> 
> What state had the most engagements/battles in the war?



Obscure is what makes it fun. I'll say Virginia.


----------



## JustUs4All

I would second that saying.


----------



## Resica

Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Who am I?



Gen Mcpherson who was well liked on both sides whom met his fate in SE Atl. around July 64'. Think he took a volley from a number of reb troops he rode up on. He may have even tipped his hat before he tried to escape but I could be confusing him with another General.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Obscure is what makes it fun. I'll say Virginia.



I think Va and Tn came in second and third. Good guess Resic and Justus.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Gen Mcpherson who was well liked on both sides whom met his fate in SE Atl. around July 64'. Think he took a volley from a number of treb roops he rode up on. He may have even tipped his hat before he tried to escape but I could be confusing him with another General.


That's him. Good job Cobb.


westcobbdog said:


> I think Va and Tn came in second and third. Good guess Resic and Justus.



I'll think a little on this one.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> That's him. Good job Cobb.
> 
> 
> I'll think a little on this one.



think neighbor vs neighbor.


----------



## JustUs4All

I think we are probably going to have to have a definition of "battle".  I can't imagine any state having more than Virginia.  Even if only skirmishes are counted.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> I think we are probably going to have to have a definition of "battle".  I can't imagine any state having more than Virginia.  Even if only skirmishes are counted.



Mizzou leads the way with the most battles. Over 1k I think.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Resica said:


> westcobbdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was born near Knoxville Tennessee but I'll let you slide this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. There is a town named Farragut just on the west side of Knoxville near his birthplace that was named for him.
Click to expand...


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Mizzou leads the way with the most battles. Over 1k I think.



I've read Virginia number 1 , Tennessee number 2 and Mizzou 3. Guess it depends where you look. Virginia had so many troops from both sides on that ground for so long though.


----------



## Resica

Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Who am I?



Think its Gen. John Magruder


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Think its Gen. John Magruder



I think this fellow had a spat with Stonewall at one time during the war, if I recall correctly. That is, before he died in 1862.


----------



## Milkman

The books I read dont have enough pictures to help me with this line of trivia .


----------



## dawg7478

Resica said:


> I think this fellow had a spat with Stonewall at one time during the war, if I recall correctly. That is, before he died in 1862.



Turner Ashby?


----------



## JustUs4All

That isn't Mr. Ashby, but I can't place him.


----------



## Resica

dawg7478 said:


> Turner Ashby?





JustUs4All said:


> That isn't Mr. Ashby, but I can't place him.



This fellow was a brigade commander during the Fredericksburg Campaign. He apparently was wounded by the same bullet that killed Brigadier General Lawrence O'Bryan Branch at Sharpsburg.  He was from South Carolina. In the movie "Gods and Generals" General Jackson talks to him on his death bed.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> The books I read dont have enough pictures to help me with this line of trivia .



His last name with an extra G is the same as the first name of a great Atlanta Braves pitcher from the 90's and 2000's.


----------



## westcobbdog

JustUs4All said:


> I think we are probably going to have to have a definition of "battle".  I can't imagine any state having more than Virginia.  Even if only skirmishes are counted.



Unfortunately I can't quote my source as I have quite a few Civil War laying around. But I will try and poke around for my source.


----------



## westcobbdog

That would prolly be Maxey Gregg.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> That would prolly be Maxey Gregg.



It would indeed be Maxcy Gregg. Good job sir. I'm looking for another guy now.


----------



## Resica

I've always liked this guy, felt he deserved better.  He looks like Dustin Hoffman to me. Who is he?


----------



## westcobbdog

Mathmatician DH Hill.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Mathmatician DH Hill.



That's the fellow Cobb. Ex brother -in-law of Stonewall Jackson, they married sisters.


----------



## Resica

How about this guy?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> How about this guy?



That's the giant from Harry Potter, aka Gen.Lafayette McLaws.  From Augusta Ga. In Longstreet's West Point class but later fought under old Pete in ANV who bought him up on charges. Better get more obscure or maybe I should let others answer a few!
*or maybe give me a tutorial and I can post a few up!!


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> That's the giant from Harry Potter, aka Gen.Lafayette McLaws.  From Augusta Ga. In Longstreet's West Point class but later fought under old Pete in ANV who bought him up on charges. Better get more obscure or maybe I should let others answer a few!
> *or maybe give me a tutorial and I can post a few up!!



That's him. No sir, you keep answering, there are many more questions and pics to add, don't stop, plenty for all. 

What I do to get a photo, is google a certain general's name and then click on images. Then I save that image to my photos or documents folder. Then I make the the post and click on the attachments and then upload the pic and preview it. I then post it. Works out pretty good most of the time. Holler if you get hung up.


----------



## Resica

Who am I?  I'll get back to the Yankees soon.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> That's him. No sir, you keep answering, there are many more questions and pics to add, don't stop, plenty for all.
> 
> What I do to get a photo, is google a certain general's name and then click on images. Then I save that image to my photos or documents folder. Then I make the the post and click on the attachments and then upload the pic and preview it. I then post it. Works out pretty good most of the time. Holler if you get hung up.



thanks dude you are doing all the work!


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Who am I?  I'll get back to the Yankees soon.



stubborn General Hardee in some new duds..

General Hardee foolishly allowed his 14 yr old son Willie to join a Cav. charge at Bentonville. He was killed. They war was over, not a smart move.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> thanks dude you are doing all the work!



It doesn't feel like work , it's very enjoyable.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> stubborn General Hardee in some new duds..
> 
> General Hardee foolishly allowed his 14 yr old son Willie to join a Cav. charge at Bentonville. He was killed. They war was over, not a smart move.



That's him, good job. That does seems like a senseless move on his part, what a shame.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> That's him, good job. That does seems like a senseless move on his part, what a shame.


Can you imagine facing mama after the war was over?


----------



## westcobbdog

who could have dropped the hammer on the Rebs at Antietam but chickened out?


----------



## westcobbdog

hint: he thought he was Gods gift to Generalship and he alone could save the Union.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> hint: he thought he was Gods gift to Generalship and he alone could save the Union.



George Brinton McClellan.


----------



## Resica

Who am I?


----------



## Milkman

That one has been shown in images frequently.   Its General Buford


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> That one has been shown in images frequently.   Its General Buford



  It is.


----------



## Resica

Who is this?


----------



## westcobbdog

Youngest Lt General of the Confederacy. 1st pres of Miss. State but before that he threw Infantry, Cavalry and Artillery at the blue hordes.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Youngest Lt General of the Confederacy. 1st pres of Miss. State but before that he threw Infantry, Cavalry and Artillery at the blue hordes.



So you are sayin Stephen Dill Lee?


----------



## Resica

Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All

Looks like Prince John.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> Looks like Prince John.


It is the master of deception. John Bankhead Magruder.


----------



## Milkman

JustUs4All said:


> Looks like Prince John.





Resica said:


> It is the master of deception. John Bankhead Magruder.




Wasn't he the one who made few look and sound like many on the peninsula?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Who am I?



Man wear that uniform in battle and everybody would be aiming at you.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Wasn't he the one who made few look and sound like many on the peninsula?



Yes sir. That's him.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Man wear that uniform in battle and everybody would be aiming at you.





Resica said:


> Yes sir. That's him.



If I remember correctly he was an actor at one time.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> If I remember correctly he was an actor at one time.



Oh, was he. He apparently did a good acting job around Yorktown.


----------



## Resica

Who is he?


----------



## westcobbdog

Good one, I am stumped. Just curious Resic, there were 425 or so Southern Soldiers who made General, how many Yanks do we have to choose from?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Good one, I am stumped. Just curious Resic, there were 425 or so Southern Soldiers who made General, how many Yanks do we have to choose from?



Not sure how accurate it is but I've seen somewhere in the mid 500's. We'll be here awhile.


That fellow up above was born Augusta, Georgia and his grandfather was President of UGA at one time.


----------



## westcobbdog

General Smith?


----------



## Resica

This guy was responsible for turning R.E.Lee's yard into Arlington National Cemetary.


----------



## JustUs4All

That would have to be Meigs.  I don't know that I have ever seen a picture of him.


----------



## westcobbdog

General Wofford surrenderd 3000 or 4000 Confederate troops 
In mid May 65'. What Ga town was he in and what else was significant at this event?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> General Wofford surrenderd 3000 or 4000 Confederate troops
> In mid May 65'. What Ga town was he in and what else was significant at this event?



I do remember that this was at Kingston Ga. I have been there several times. I believe one of my GG Grandfathers is among the 249 Unknowns buried there. It is sworn to by men who saw him buried in my GG Grandmothers pension application many years later.

I dont know what the other what else may have been.


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> That would have to be Meigs.  I don't know that I have ever seen a picture of him.


That's Montgomery Meigs.


westcobbdog said:


> General Wofford surrenderd 3000 or 4000 Confederate troops
> In mid May 65'. What Ga town was he in and what else was significant at this event?



Had a ggg uncle that was in the 24th Ga, wounded at Chancellorsville. Ended up with a local outfit and surrendered with General Wofford at Kingston.


----------



## Resica

Who is this fellow?


----------



## westcobbdog

Gen Schofield.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Gen Schofield.



You got it. Commanding general of the Army in the late 1880's to mid 1890's and Medal of Honor recipient. Schofield barracks in Hawaii.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I do remember that this was at Kingston Ga. I have been there several times. I believe one of my GG Grandfathers is among the 249 Unknowns buried there. It is sworn to by men who saw him buried in my GG Grandmothers pension application many years later.
> 
> I dont know what the other what else may have been.


You got it Milk.

Part two what was the significance was they were the last organised regular CSA soldiers east of the MS to surrender.
Sorry he died there Milk but at least you know he's there with good company. Kingston was also the first Confederate Memorial Day celebration nation wide. Thinking General Wofford was from Bartow.

There reason I was in Kingston was to find a house on Reynolds Bridge Rd that had a relative buried on the land. Had three brothers from Decatur who I descend from, one my GGgrandad. He is at Oakland Cemetary. I found thru research his bro married into a wealthy family named Reynolds. The cool old house was called Branson House. Circa ,1849. I think. Owner was outside with his son who walked me to the now overgrown Cemetary. The homeowner also has a house for sale in Kingston, called surrender house, where Gen Wofford surrendered. Fruitful trip.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> That's Montgomery Meigs.
> 
> 
> Had a ggg uncle that was in the 24th Ga, wounded at Chancellorsville. Ended up with a local outfit and surrendered with General Wofford at Kingston.



Every cool Resic, where was he from? If he fought with ANV that usually meant they eagerly signed up early to get in  the fighting in Va. ( before the fun was over)


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> You got it Milk.
> 
> Part two what was the significance was they were the last organised regular CSA soldiers east of the MS to surrender.
> Sorry he died there Milk but at least you know he's there with good company. Kingston was also the first Confederate Memorial Day celebration nation wide. Thinking General Wofford was from Bartow.
> 
> There reason I was in Kingston was to find a house on Reynolds Bridge Rd that had a relative buried on the land. Had three brothers from Decatur who I descend from, one my GGgrandad. He is at Oakland Cemetary. I found thru research his bro married into a wealthy family named Reynolds. The cool old house was called Branson House. Circa ,1849. I think. Owner was outside with his son who walked me to the now overgrown Cemetary. The homeowner also has a house for sale in Kingston, called surrender house, where Gen Wofford surrendered. Fruitful trip.



Very cool.



westcobbdog said:


> Every cool Resic, where was he from? If he fought with ANV that usually meant they eagerly signed up early to get in  the fighting in Va. ( before the fun was over)


  He was from Lula, Georgia, in Hall County I believe, but near the Banks County line. He and his brothers, including his younger brother, my gg grandfather, enlisted in a company from Banks County.


----------



## Resica

This one will probably be tricky. This fellow served on General Longstreet's staff. I'll leave it at that for now.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Had a ggg uncle that was in the 24th Ga, wounded at Chancellorsville. Ended up with a local outfit and surrendered with General Wofford at Kingston.



Good thing he got wounded and didnt remain with the 24th Ga. he may not have made it otherwise.
 Only about 56 men of the 24th Ga were surrendered/paroled at Appomattox. My great grandfather being one of them. Notice I said only 1 great.  He fathered my grandfather late in life, My grandfather fathered my mother late in life.  Thus a generation or two was skipped.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Good thing he got wounded and didnt remain with the 24th Ga. he may not have made it otherwise.
> Only about 56 men of the 24th Ga were surrendered/paroled at Appomattox. My great grandfather being one of them. Notice I said only 1 great.  He fathered my grandfather late in life, My grandfather fathered my mother late in life.  Thus a generation or two was skipped.



Funny how that works. I was shocked when I heard a few years back that President John Tyler still had 2 grandsons living, not great or gg. They may still be alive. He was in office a long time ago.


----------



## JustUs4All

My father as a child saw the living grandson of a Revolutionary war vet.  That would be five generations back from me, but covering two families.  I have seen five generations in one picture.  Sure is funny how that works.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> This one will probably be tricky. This fellow served on General Longstreet's staff. I'll leave it at that for now.



Francis Bartow?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Francis Bartow?



I don't think he rose above the rank of Lt. Colonel. This will probably give it away. He shares his name with an NFL quarterback.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> I don't think he rose above the rank of Lt. Colonel. This will probably give it away. He shares his name with an NFL quarterback.



His name was Peyton Manning.


----------



## Resica

Who is this guy?


----------



## westcobbdog

Dan Sickles?


----------



## Resica

Like Sickles, he was a  corps commander at Gettysburg.


----------



## Resica

He commanded The Army of Georgia which comprised 2 Union Corps, left wing of Sherman's  March to the Sea and Carolinas Campaign.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> He commanded The Army of Georgia which comprised 2 Union Corps, left wing of Sherman's  March to the Sea and Carolinas Campaign.



I dont know that I ever saw a picture of him, but if he was over the left wing of those who ravaged Ga. he is General Slocum


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I dont know that I ever saw a picture of him, but if he was over the left wing of those who ravaged Ga. he is General Slocum



That's the guy!


----------



## Resica

Who is this?


----------



## Milkman

I dont know who he is but aint he purty with that uniform decoration and Cavalry hat and sabre.  I have read some about 3rd Cavalry but cant recall a name right now.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I dont know who he is but aint he purty with that uniform decoration and Cavalry hat and sabre.  I have read some about 3rd Cavalry but cant recall a name right now.



This fellow was offered command of the Army of the Potomac after Hooker was relieved of command just prior to the Battle of Gettysburg.


----------



## westcobbdog

While pondering the above gent in blue, here's another one:

What town in Ga. has the most historical markers PER CAPITA?
Think small.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> While pondering the above gent in blue, here's another one:
> 
> What town in Ga. has the most historical markers PER CAPITA?
> Think small.



Purely a guess, but I would say Kingston


----------



## dawg7478

I believe he is John Reynolds


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> This fellow was offered command of the Army of the Potomac after Hooker was relieved of command just prior to the Battle of Gettysburg.





dawg7478 said:


> I believe he is John Reynolds



Yep, probably Reynolds.  He didn't want to be another one of ole Abe's puppets.  Mead took the job.


----------



## Resica

dawg7478 said:


> I believe he is John Reynolds



You are correct sir. Killed on Mcphersons Ridge west of Gettysburg town at the beginning of the battle.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> While pondering the above gent in blue, here's another one:
> 
> What town in Ga. has the most historical markers PER CAPITA?
> Think small.



Chickamauga?


----------



## Resica

Who is this Confederate?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Who is this Confederate?



A Virginian who also died in battle if memory serves.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> Purely a guess, but I would say Kingston



You got it Milk.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> His name was Peyton Manning.



Did this gent make General? Don't see him in Generals in Gray.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Who is this Confederate?



General Rhodes I think.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> A Virginian who also died in battle if memory serves.



He was born in Virginia, was Stonewall Jackson's first division commander who didn't graduate from West Point and was killed at Third Winchester.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> General Rhodes I think.



I concur , Rodes


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> General Rhodes I think.





Milkman said:


> I concur , Rodes



You two gentlemen are correct.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Did this gent make General? Don't see him in Generals in Gray.



I don't  believe he rose above the rank of Lt. Colonel.


----------



## Resica

Who is this general?


----------



## westcobbdog

Tough to place, hint plz.


----------



## Resica

His division  inadvertently started The Battle of Gettysburg.


----------



## westcobbdog

thought it was H2.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> thought it was H2.



H2 as in Henry Heth? That's him.


----------



## westcobbdog

Here's one: this soldier refused to give up his post in TX to Ben McCullough and the TX Militia in early 61' as they demanded his surrender. A month or so later, he was a CSA Officer. Seminole was his nickname at West Point.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Here's one: this soldier refused to give up his post in TX to Ben McCullough and the TX Militia in early 61' as they demanded his surrender. A month or so later, he was a CSA Officer. Seminole was his nickname at West Point.



I'll need another hint on that one .


----------



## Resica

Who is this young fellow? He was promoted from captain to brigadier general on the  same day as fellow captain's George Custer and Elon Farnsworth.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> I'll need another hint on that one .



He fought mainly in the western theater.


----------



## Resica

General Sibley?


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> Who is this young fellow? He was promoted from captain to brigadier general on the  same day as fellow captain's George Custer and Elon Farnsworth.



He served as superintendent at West Point from 1882 to 1887.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> General Sibley?



close but no cigar.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> close but no cigar.



How about Kirby Smith?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> How about Kirby Smith?



That's him, congrats.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> Who is this young fellow? He was promoted from captain to brigadier general on the  same day as fellow captain's George Custer and Elon Farnsworth.



This is Wesley Merritt.


----------



## Resica

Who is this guy?


----------



## westcobbdog

cocky fella'.


----------



## Milkman

Them Montana natives didn't care much for him and his ways neither.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> cocky fella'.





Milkman said:


> Them Montana natives didn't care much for him and his ways neither.



The 24th Ga. was attacked midstream of the North Fork of the Shenandoah or (Crooked Creek) on Aug. 16th 1864 at Guard Hill(Cedarville/ Front Royal). They killed my GGG Uncle Adam Hyder. I've been looking for him for awhile now with no luck.

  I'm not terribly fond of George Armstrong Custer.


----------



## dawg7478

Not a likeable fellow-have seen his second resting place at the West Point Cemetery.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> The 24th Ga. was attacked midstream of the North Fork of the Shenandoah or (Crooked Creek) on Aug. 16th 1864 at Guard Hill(Cedarville/ Front Royal). They killed my GGG Uncle Adam Hyder. I've been looking for him for awhile now with no luck.
> 
> I'm not terribly fond of George Armstrong Custer.



Looking for his grave? Sorry the blue bellies killed your GGG Uncle Resic.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Looking for his grave? Sorry the blue bellies killed your GGG Uncle Resic.



Yes sir. Grave hunting.


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Yes sir. Grave hunting.



Good luck, hope you can locate it. Let me know if I can help you in any way.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Good luck, hope you can locate it. Let me know if I can help you in any way.



Thanks cobbdog, appreciate it. I've been to cemeteries in North Georgia that had some relatives and looked online at cemeteries in Virginia around the place of his death. The Confederates drove the Yanks off so they probably would of been in possession of his body, so he may very well have come south, or just another fellow buried where he fell, just not sure.

  I do know a woman bought a charcoal drawing of him at an estate sale in Atlanta, but she wasn't willing to sell it to me. I believe she may have donated the charcoal to a historical place down your way, just can't remember. I may try to look up past message board posts from 15 years ago. Thanks again.


----------



## Resica

I don't think I did this guy before. Who is he?


----------



## westcobbdog

stumped me Resic.


----------



## Milkman

He has the look of a young AP Hill or William Wofford ????   I dont know either


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> stumped me Resic.





Milkman said:


> He has the look of a young AP Hill or William Wofford ????   I dont know either



He was  Custer's roommate at West Point and a friend even after the war. At one point he shot down one of McClellan's observation balloons.


----------



## westcobbdog

Pegram / Pellam?


----------



## Resica

He was a Confederate States Major General and about 30 years later a United States Brigadier General.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Pegram / Pellam?



While he was in the artillery early in the war, he later was in the cavalry.


----------



## westcobbdog

I know its not Rooney or another Lee.  Nother hint please....


----------



## Resica

During the fighting at Crampton's Gap at the Battle of South Mountain, his cavalry delayed the advance of William B. Franklin's VI Corps with help from John Pelham's artillery. At Antietam, his men screened Robert E. Lee's left flank. He temporarily assumed command of Fitzhugh Lee's brigade during the subsequent fighting against Alfred Pleasonton.


He was again badly wounded at the Battle of Kelly's Ford, where "the gallant" Pelham was killed. 


He hosted the "infamous" shad bake near Five Forks during the Petersburg seige.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> During the fighting at Crampton's Gap at the Battle of South Mountain, his cavalry delayed the advance of William B. Franklin's VI Corps with help from John Pelham's artillery. At Antietam, his men screened Robert E. Lee's left flank. He temporarily assumed command of Fitzhugh Lee's brigade during the subsequent fighting against Alfred Pleasonton.
> 
> 
> He was again badly wounded at the Battle of Kelly's Ford, where "the gallant" Pelham was killed.
> 
> 
> He hosted the "infamous" shad bake near Five Forks during the Petersburg seige.



Well you have given us his full resume but I still dont know............... I remember Pickett being awol at the little party you mention but it aint him.


----------



## Resica

Hmm. His initials are T.L.R.


----------



## westcobbdog

Tom Rosser.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Tom Rosser.



Yes Sir. It's Major General Thomas Rosser.


----------



## Resica

Who is this fellow?


----------



## westcobbdog

Irving McDowell?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Irving McDowell?



This fellow was in the cavalry.


----------



## westcobbdog

Saw his fancy belt, shoulda known. Hint plz.


----------



## Resica

He's a pleasant fellow.


----------



## westcobbdog

Gen. Alfred Pleasanton(sp)


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Gen. Alfred Pleasanton(sp)



Yes sir.


----------



## westcobbdog

in Honor of labor day, here's one:

what Civil War General was generally disdained early in his tenure for making men dig too much? Called king of spades by some.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> in Honor of labor day, here's one:
> 
> what Civil War General was generally disdained early in his tenure for making men dig too much? Called king of spades by some.



I dont know if he is the one you are thinking of, but I seem to remember reading that Gen. RE Lee, being an engineer was inclined to order fortifications. (digging)


----------



## westcobbdog

That's him Milk.


----------



## Milkman

What Confederate officer was a West Point classmate with Albert Sidney Johnston and Jefferson Davis.


----------



## Resica

Pendleton? Can't remember his first name.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Pendleton? Can't remember his first name.



Not him


----------



## Resica

Robert E. Lee.


----------



## Milkman

He was a high ranking General
But not Lee


----------



## Resica

Sam Cooper?


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> What Confederate officer was a West Point classmate with Albert Sidney Johnston and Jefferson Davis.



One correct answer would be my Grandma's GGrandfather,
Brig. Gen. Thomas F. Drayton.


----------



## Milkman

The fellow I am talking about faced Sherman's invading hoard


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> The fellow I am talking about faced Sherman's invading hoard



Joe Johnston


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Joe Johnston




Not Johnston, but Johnston was with him when he was spotted on a mountain top one day in June of 64.


----------



## westcobbdog

ahhh, Leonidas.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> The fellow I am talking about faced Sherman's invading hoard



I'm better at giving the questions than answering them.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> ahhh, Leonidas.



Yep.  
Gen/Bishop Polk was a classmate of Davis and AS Johnston in the class of 1827.  Polk didn't stick with the Military like his classmates. But when duty called he answered.


----------



## westcobbdog

Polks nephew Lucious" military career ended near my house when he was severely injured in an artillery duel with yanks with better cannon. Nearly killed young Col. Polk, while his Uncle Leonidas died a few weeks before at Pine Mt.


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> Polks nephew Lucious" military career ended near my house when he was severely injured in an artillery duel with yanks with better cannon. Nearly killed young Col. Polk, while his Uncle Leonidas died a few weeks before at Pine Mt.



I went to the spot where Polk died one day a few years ago. As you know it is on private property but there was a sign stating it was OK to go out to the monument.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I went to the spot where Polk died one day a few years ago. As you know it is on private property but there was a sign stating it was OK to go out to the monument.



The part that cracks me up is where it is etched on the monument " never have the gates of heaven opened wider for a more deserving sole" possibly making light of Polks portly shape?


----------



## Resica

Who is this?


----------



## westcobbdog

Resica said:


> Who is this?



I believe a Georgian, but the rest escapes me for now.


----------



## westcobbdog

ok it hit me,  i think a Gen Hogg.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> I believe a Georgian, but the rest escapes me for now.



This fellow was born in North Carolina and died in Sharpsburg Maryland. After the Battle of New Bern his brigade was attached to A.P. Hill's Division, Stonewall Jackson's Corps.


----------



## westcobbdog

stumped for now Resic, thanks for the clues.

Here's one to ponder also:

What CSA Georgia born General is buried with yanks at Arlington?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> stumped for now Resic, thanks for the clues.
> 
> Here's one to ponder also:
> 
> What CSA Georgia born General is buried with yanks at Arlington?


"Fighting Joe " Wheeler?


----------



## westcobbdog

The War Child is the answer.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> This fellow was born in North Carolina and died in Sharpsburg Maryland. After the Battle of New Bern his brigade was attached to A.P. Hill's Division, Stonewall Jackson's Corps.



His first name is the same as Col. Chamberlain's middle name.


----------



## westcobbdog

Think that would be "Larry". The blue side is much tougher at getting their ID for a few reasons, one being the sheer numbers of men in blue were tremendous.


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> Think that would be "Larry". The blue side is much tougher at getting their ID for a few reasons, one being the sheer numbers of men in blue were tremendous.



It's Confederate Brigadier Lawrence O'Bryan Branch.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> It's Confederate Brigadier Lawrence O'Bryan Branch.



Very good reason I didnt know that one................. I never heard of him 

I know,  read more


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Very good reason I didnt know that one................. I never heard of him
> 
> I know,  read more



That's what makes this interesting. We end up digging info on folks we are not familiar  with. Keeps us learning.


----------



## westcobbdog

What Georgian was considered a leader to be named President of the Confederacy but finished behind Jeff Davis?


----------



## Milkman

westcobbdog said:


> What Georgian was considered a leader to be named President of the Confederacy but finished behind Jeff Davis?



I would say you are probably referring to Wilkes County native Robert Toombs. 
We have a descendant of him who is a member of our SCV Camp.


----------



## westcobbdog

Milkman said:


> I would say you are probably referring to Wilkes County native Robert Toombs.
> We have a descendant of him who is a member of our SCV Camp.



That's him.


----------



## Resica

Who is this?


----------



## Milkman

He looks a lot like Gordon, but a little too young for him.


----------



## westcobbdog

Looks a bit like Otho Strahl, Union born and killed at Franklin.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> He looks a lot like Gordon, but a little too young for him.





westcobbdog said:


> Looks a bit like Otho Strahl, Union born and killed at Franklin.



This fellow has his name attached to an event at Gettysburg.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> This fellow has his name attached to an event at Gettysburg.



Gosh, that doesnt help me.  They named so many of the areas and things during those 3 days.


----------



## Milkman

Whilst we are posting pics I am gonna post this one up for discussion.

This is a pic from the 1899 reunion of the United Confederate Veterans.  Take note of the gentlemen in the fore front.   

I think the slender gentleman on the right is General Joseph Wheeler

I think the slender gentlemen on the left with facial dis-figuration is General John B. Gordon. 

Any other thoughts on these or others in the image ?


----------



## westcobbdog

awesome pic Milk.


----------



## Resica

Great pic Mr. Marvin. I think you're right. I wish I could identify others.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Gosh, that doesnt help me.  They named so many of the areas and things during those 3 days.



He was mortally wounded on the Maryland side of the Potomac during the retreat from Gettysburg.


----------



## Milkman

I googled and found a pic of Edward P. Alexander in his later years.  I think the gentleman on the left with the long white mustache is him.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> I googled and found a pic of Edward P. Alexander in his later years.  I think the gentleman on the left with the long white mustache is him.



Sure does look like him. Thanks again for posting the pic.


----------



## Resica

Resica said:


> This fellow has his name attached to an event at Gettysburg.



This general's initials are J.J.P.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> This general's initials are J.J.P.



Well now that you have hit us over the head with a brick ............... you must be talking about Pettigrew


----------



## westcobbdog

Consulting my Generals in Gray....yep General Pettigrew it us. 
His bio includes him entering UNC at 15, being apptd. Professor upon graduation by President Polk, elected Colonel St outbreak of war and was at Charleston Harbor where it all began. Wounded at Seven Pines, later with Heth at Gettysburg. Took over for Heath as Division Commander. Wounded by federal cavalry dash retreating from Lee's blunder of the third day. Did not survive leg amputation operation.


----------



## Resica

General Pettigrew it is!


----------



## Resica

Who is this?


----------



## Milkman

That is the devil Sheridan
Terrorist of the Shenandoah


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> That is the devil Sheridan
> Terrorist of the Shenandoah



That is correct.


----------



## Resica

Who is this general?


----------



## westcobbdog

That fella is a S. Carolinian...


----------



## JustUs4All

Was he named after a knife or vice versa?


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> That fella is a S. Carolinian...







JustUs4All said:


> Was he named after a knife or vice versa?


----------



## westcobbdog

A fine example of a solid Citizen-Soldier.


----------



## westcobbdog

General Kershaw did his State proud for sure. 

Speaking of CSA Generals, name 2 of the 3 or all 3 Generals of Artillery and where they were from.  I can't name all 3 btw.


----------



## Milkman

Jims hint above makes me think of the word Barlow


----------

